# CROSSING THE LINE-"WHEN IS TOO MUCH TOO MUCH???!!!



## Capolini (Sep 9, 2013)

I do not know about the rest of you, but I will admit I have an addictive personality. The disease of MORE!!!

The first LED light I got was on 11.24.2012. Today is 9.09.2013. I have Fourteen[14] torches!!!

From an outsiders point of view[not me, my girlfriend and maybe some of you!] and someone with logical, practical and realistic thinking, I would surmise that Fourteen [14] torches is quite a bit for less than Ten [10] months of collecting!

I know some of you would encourage me to continue this hobby[Addiction!!!] At this rate, when I am 90[I have extreme longevity in my family-104 Years Old is the record so far!] I would have 625 Torches!!! I might be broke, but I could have my own museum!!

I admit that I am honestly and definitely a FLASHAHOLIC!!!

Just a little bit of denial and justification!!! I have about 4 or 5 lights that are cheap, low quality and were bought because of lack of knowledge and were beginners mistakes!

As usual, Your thoughts, views, experiences and input would be greatly appreciated!:thumbsup:


Ciao,,,Roberto,,,"Capo di Capo" "KEEP LIGHTING UP THE DARKNESS"......One light at a time!!


----------



## kengps (Sep 9, 2013)

Don't worry. I've had probably 40-50 lights. Eventually you find what works best for you. Now I live with four. Education and experience will prevail.


----------



## Capolini (Sep 9, 2013)

kengps said:


> Don't worry. I've had probably 40-50 lights. Eventually you find what works best for you. Now I live with four. Education and experience will prevail.



Thanks!

So you sold the other 36 to 46? How long did it take you to acquire those 40 to 50 lights?

*Ciao,,,Roberto,,,"Capo di Capo" "KEEP LIGHTING UP THE DARKNESS"*


----------



## Etsu (Sep 9, 2013)

I have a rule I use when I think I'm getting addicted to buying stuff I don't need. I wait a month, and if I still want the gadget, I buy it. Usually, the temptation passes after a couple of weeks, and I move on to something else. But if the temptation doesn't pass, I figure I'll probably make use of it.


----------



## Capolini (Sep 9, 2013)

Etsu said:


> I have a rule I use when I think I'm getting addicted to buying stuff I don't need. I wait a month, and if I still want the gadget, I buy it. Usually, the temptation passes after a couple of weeks, and I move on to something else. But if the temptation doesn't pass, I figure I'll probably make use of it.




Great advice!!! I probably would not sleep for a month,,,then get it!!! Lol,,,lol!

*Ciao,,,Roberto,,,"Capo di Capo" "KEEP LIGHTING UP THE DARKNESS"*


----------



## kengps (Sep 9, 2013)

Capolini said:


> Thanks!
> 
> So you sold the other 36 to 46? How long did it take you to acquire those 40 to 50 lights?
> 
> *Ciao,,,Roberto,,,"Capo di Capo" "KEEP LIGHTING UP THE DARKNESS"*



I've been doing this for 3-4 years. Probably did the first 30 in the first 2 years. Yes, sold most. Bought a half dozen customs which were easy to sell at cost. Gifted many to friends and family.


----------



## 880arm (Sep 9, 2013)

For what it's worth, I think that's a completely reasonable quantity of lights after 10 months. However, I may not be the best person to ask that of :naughty:


----------



## mikekoz (Sep 9, 2013)

I am afraid to count mine! I am looking at a shelf in my computer room and it probably has about 70 lights on it! I have most of my high end ones in a drawer, then more in several boxes and lying around the house. I probably have about 150!! :devil: :shakehead The only thing I can think of that makes me feel any better is that most of my lights were under $100.00. The only ones I have here that were more are my Fenix TK70 and TK41. Plus I bought another this past weekend..one of the "new" versions of the Energizer Tactical 1AA. Will probably return it, but I think I have a problem!!!! :fail:.


----------



## Devildude (Sep 9, 2013)

In the time frame listed I have probably bought between 30 to 40 lights. I thought that after I got my Deft-X I would not need another light for a few months, but then came along a few interesting lights that I could not resist. Mainly due to filling a niche or two that I needed filled. Enjoy lighting up the night.


----------



## kengps (Sep 9, 2013)

When you buy a new light, determine if one of the older ones can be replaced. I sold all my lights on CPFMP. Sell them before they become obsolete by more than one generation back. Thats how I kept my addiction in control. I only keep the current/best model. There is a good used market for well-cared for lights.

It helps too that new models are arriving more slowly. 3-4 years ago LED's seemed to be doubling in power every 6 months. Now we are getting 7-12 percent gains once or twice a year.


----------



## alpg88 (Sep 9, 2013)

14??? that is it???


----------



## AVService (Sep 9, 2013)

You mean I can sell some too?!?

I have a lot more than I use and a lot more than you but I too find myself settling in with the same ones in a rotation now for certain tasks and even forgetting I have some of the more lonely ones?

This last weekend I lugged a lot of lights along on an outdoor Radio Adventure where I did a lot of things I normally don't do in the dark and then I found myself outside at 5:00 am climbing a radio tower with my ZL Headlamp on,SC52 and LD12 in the pocket and HDS on the belt......just like every other day!

The single cell lights are just so much more portable to me,unless I am camping where I always carry the SC600w and Predator along with the EDC listed already..

So I think the longer you are at this the more clear it may become which are the daily drivers and which are just for fun!

I can't even believe I said that!

Ed


----------



## bmel17 (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm worse with guns. I wish they were only as expensive as flashlights!


----------



## AVService (Sep 9, 2013)

bmel17 said:


> I'm worse with guns. I wish they were only as expensive as flashlights!



I feel your pain there too!


----------



## TEEJ (Sep 9, 2013)

There is no magic number.

It really comes down to what you are buying them FOR.

If its because you like to collect them, like stamps or whatever, I don't know anyone who's a collector who looks at their collection one day, and says "Well, I guess that ALL of them, I have nothing left to complete my collection, I'm done"



Its not like a stamp collector USES the stamps for anything....nothing is MAILED with them as postage, etc. Owning them just seems to give (These crazy stamp collecting people...) pleasure.

Happiness is something I believe we are encouraged to pursue, so, if it floats your boat, its all good.

If you use the lights for work, or as part of other hobbies or activities, such as nightly dog walks, hunting or camping, etc, then you will find yourself potentially seeking the best light for the job.

As this is a voyage of discovery, its a lot like dating.

You check her out, if she seems interesting, you see what might develop.

She might "Be the ONE" for a long time, and then, a hot new LED pops onto the scene, and your old girl seems a bit dull in comparison.

And you start the process over again.

To add layers to that, one girl might be more fun to go hiking at night, but another one is not likely to leave the house, but might make it worthwhile to stay in...and you just like each of them in their own way.



So, I sort of have a large harem as far as lights go.


----------



## Capolini (Sep 9, 2013)

alpg88 said:


> 14??? that is it???



Hey?!!! That is in less than 10 months! How many did you get in your first 10 months??

*Ciao,,,Roberto,,,"Capo di Capo" "KEEP LIGHTING UP THE DARKNESS"*


----------



## Capolini (Sep 9, 2013)

TEEJ said:


> There is no magic number.
> 
> It really comes down to what you are buying them FOR.
> 
> ...


 Teej the philosopher and comedian!!:twothumbs

Good analogy!!! 

I was on single websites for a few years a few years back!! Had a great time!! The disease of more kicked in,then got tired of the scene and settled for one with all around great qualities! She is bright, long lasting and has a glowing personality!

We will see how long She lasts! We are walking the pooches tomorrow evening and I am going to try to impress her with my TK-75!! 


*Ciao,,,Roberto,,,"Capo di Capo" "KEEP LIGHTING UP THE DARKNESS*"


----------



## Capolini (Sep 9, 2013)

bmel17 said:


> I'm worse with guns. I wish they were only as expensive as flashlights!



I hope you are stable young man!!! Guns are a lot more dangerous than torches!!

*Ciao,,,Roberto,,,"Capo di Capo" "KEEP LIGHTING UP THE DARKNESS"*


----------



## AVService (Sep 9, 2013)

Capolini said:


> Teej the philosopher and comedian!!:twothumbs
> 
> Good analogy!!!
> 
> ...




OK This is what I think of when someone asks about "Crossing the Line"!


----------



## 880arm (Sep 9, 2013)

Capolini said:


> Hey?!!! That is in less than 10 months! How many did you get in your first 10 months??
> 
> *Ciao,,,Roberto,,,"Capo di Capo" "KEEP LIGHTING UP THE DARKNESS"*



Some folks around here buy a LOT of lights! You might find this thread interesting. You can show it to your girlfriend to illustrate how level headed you have been with your purchases


----------



## tatasal (Sep 9, 2013)

There is no such thing as 'crossing the line'.....because that line is not static


----------



## jonwkng (Sep 9, 2013)

I suppose there isn't ever a "too much" for a flashaholic. So long as you're spending within your means and you do not get into trouble with your significant other (if you have one), then just enjoy your flashlights. Whether it is someone buying the same flashlight in SS, Ti, Cu, Brass or someone buying all the flashlights in a series of lights for completeness... It is a passion, not an obsession (or so we tell ourselves). As mentioned, have fun with your flashlights. :laughing:


----------



## CarpentryHero (Sep 9, 2013)

I hover around 70, I tried thinning the herd but I end up buying new ones. 
14 in 10 months, isn't that bad as long as you can afford it 


my advice, read other people's reviews, learn the terminology by reading others reviews of your own lights. You can educate yourself on your next purchase instead of pulling the trigger when it hits the proverbial shelf  
i buy new, if I don't like enough about it I sell or trade it in CPFMarketplace, we call that catch and release


----------



## ghodan (Sep 10, 2013)

Money wise it is not that much compared to hobby's of other men.
Some buy motor cycles ( 15.000+ euro?).
Some buy nice cars (Nice car with decent power and new is 30.000+ euro?)
Some buy high end mountain or race bikes. (Start at 2500 euro for high end entry class?)

So our flashlight total cost is only a small fraction of what other men spend on their hobby's.
My current flashlight 2buylist has a total price of 1285 euro. It is a list of 19 items.

I also collect some knives. My current 2buylist for that one is 1560 euro.
So Knives&Lights total price for all my wanna-haves is 2845 euro....

What can other guys buy with 2845 euro? 4 new rims for their car and a new sound system?


----------



## MartinC (Sep 10, 2013)

This is funny. You admit your addiction on a flashlight forum.
You ever heard the saying: "Giving the fox the keys to the henhouse"?


----------



## subwoofer (Sep 10, 2013)

Well done, you have taken the first step by admitting your addiction.

Now CPF is not Flashaholics Anonymous, we are not here to help you get over your addiction, but will encourage you to get just one more - you know it won't hurt, just one more.


That said, yes there is a line when you have too many. I would say this is when you open a drawer and say 'oh, I had forgot about that one'. If you can't keep track, that is too far.

One question I would ask is how much do you actually use a torch, and is it just 'because' or did you need to use it?

I use a torch regularly and with good purpose (well that is what I tell myself), but if being honest, this makes my primary need for headlamps and only a backup requirement a hand-held lights.

For the night time switch-off of the house lights and appliances I do this by torchlight/headlamp every day. For evening tasks (rubbish, recycling, trip to the garage etc) I use a headlamp. I also need lights for hunting and use a variety of search lights, hand-held and gun mounted. Overall my regular users number about 10 lights. The others are spares or relegated to the backups drawer.

I feel I have crossed the line and now need to get rid of some. Your own line will present itself and you will self regulate, or if not you will become one of the hoarders we see on TV.


----------



## TEEJ (Sep 10, 2013)

subwoofer said:


> Well done, you have taken the first step by admitting your addiction.
> 
> Now CPF is not Flashaholics Anonymous, we are not here to help you get over your addiction, *but will encourage you to get just one more - you know it won't hurt, just one more.*
> 
> ...



BUT, remember that 1 = 0

2 = 1, etc.


----------



## TEEJ (Sep 10, 2013)

kengps said:


> When you buy a new light, determine if one of the older ones can be replaced. I sold all my lights on CPFMP. Sell them before they become obsolete by more than one generation back. Thats how I kept my addiction in control. I only keep the current/best model. There is a good used market for well-cared for lights.
> 
> It helps too that new models are arriving more slowly. 3-4 years ago LED's seemed to be doubling in power every 6 months. Now we are getting 7-12 percent gains once or twice a year.



Unless you remember to count the new MTG2's that have ~ double the output of the XML2's, etc.



At present, there are single LED lights pumping out over 3k lumens.


----------



## TEEJ (Sep 10, 2013)

Capolini said:


> Teej the philosopher and comedian!!:twothumbs
> 
> Good analogy!!!
> 
> ...



If you use those extensions on the TK75, it could back fire if she thinks you are trying to compensate for short run time.....



MOST girls seem to not be impressed by gadgets unless it just enforces a sense of wealth...mostly, the gadgets just make you seem more nerdy. If they LIKE nerds, you are good to go, if not, THEY go instead.

As far as I'm concerned, this acts as a filter to eliminate the ones that would not survive the relationship.

I think the system works, I've been married to the same girl since the '70's.


----------



## N8N (Sep 10, 2013)

Capolini said:


> Teej the philosopher and comedian!!:twothumbs
> 
> Good analogy!!!
> 
> ...



Ain't gonna work, unless she's a gadget weenie... I can't think of any female that I've impressed with any kind of light, tool, whatever (and I have a lot of high quality tools.)

About the only thing that's ever got an unsolicited comment was my car (BMW 335i coupe - mine is all black with 19s, so even though it looks stock, it still looks a little extroverted. Yes, I know it's not an M3. I needed a car, it was in my price range, a M3 was not.) and even then, it's a mixed bag. People who know me and know that I've been a car nut my whole life expect me to have a fast, somewhat flashy car and don't think anything of it one way or another. People who *don't* know me either respond positively or assume that I'm compensating for something.

I'm not sure how to impress females actually... I'm kind of like mold, I just grow on you slowly


----------



## sinnyc (Sep 10, 2013)

Capolini said:


> Teej the philosopher and comedian!!:twothumbs
> 
> Good analogy!!!
> 
> ...



Heheheh, good stuff Capolini. However, In the interest of saving you some difficulty should she ever read this, I'm going to suggest that you replace the highlighted word above with the following: "...then got incredibly lucky when I found the all around perfect one!"

You can thank me later 

- Tim


----------



## TEEJ (Sep 10, 2013)

sinnyc said:


> Heheheh, good stuff Capolini. However, In the interest of saving you some difficulty should she ever read this, I'm going to suggest that you replace the highlighted word above with the following: "...then got incredibly lucky when I found the all around perfect one!"
> 
> You can thank me later
> 
> - Tim




LOL

Good catch Tim!


----------



## Capolini (Sep 10, 2013)

sinnyc said:


> Heheheh, good stuff Capolini. However, In the interest of saving you some difficulty should she ever read this, I'm going to suggest that you replace the highlighted word above with the following: "...then got incredibly lucky when I found the all around perfect one!"
> 
> You can thank me later
> 
> - Tim


 Great point!! lol!!

*SETTLED IS NOT TOO COMPLIMENTARY!!!

Ciao,,,Roberto,,,"Capo di Capo" "KEEP LIGHTING UP THE DARKNESS"*

I have a suggestion!!! Some of you guys ONLY use the same smiley face emoticon!![] this one!!!

*Lets show some diversification and variety!!! lol!!* :wow::thumbsup: like some of these!!!!


----------



## alpg88 (Sep 10, 2013)

Capolini said:


> Hey?!!! That is in less than 10 months! How many did you get in your first 10 months??
> 
> *Ciao,,,Roberto,,,"Capo di Capo" "KEEP LIGHTING UP THE DARKNESS"*


first 10 months, idk i have to go back to my early childhood, i can't remember it too well now, it was 30+ years ago, but i had quite a few even than, not counting bulbs\batteries rolled up in cardboard with diy tincan reflectors. lol.


----------



## mmace1 (Sep 10, 2013)

From a practicality standpoint, probably more than 5 or so for most people. 

From a financial standpoint, it depends on:

1.) your finances, 
2.) if you get as much enjoyment out of the beyond-practicality lights, as you would have out of something else that money could have bought.


----------



## Cerealand (Sep 10, 2013)

Sometimes it is not the # of lights, but the number of drop-ins. Within my first 10 months, I purchased a lot more drop-ins than hosts/flashlights.


----------



## kj2 (Sep 10, 2013)

I went a little bit nuts, this year too. At the moment, I'm holding up good. I probably won't buy a new light in this year.


----------



## Eric242 (Sep 10, 2013)

It´s all about the fun anyway not about lights, right? cough cough....

At some point I had nearly 80 lights and decided that´s it, I´m selling everything I´m not using. All of my customs except one were sold, most of my surefire too and I ended up with only 17 lights. That was in early 2009. Well, the number went up again to almost 70. This years I got another itch and sold almost 40 lights. Bought a few as well and own 40 right now. There are different forms of addiction (I went from customs to legos to surefires......not sure where I´m now), relapses..... That´s all ok if one considers this a hobby.

Eric


----------



## NeedMoreLight (Sep 10, 2013)

I really don't need all the lights I have, it's just something to do as I pass the time. I started back in 2006, bought maybe 20, quit for a while, bought a few over the years, and now that I have gotten back into it, I found so much new stuff on the market, I was totally lost. 
I would have around 50 now, but started giving away some of my older stuff to people who still think a maglight is the top of the food chain.
In the last month I have ordered around 15, and being single, I can get away with it. I am thinking I want two more to fill the void between the 1000 lm and the 2900 lm range. It's only money.


----------



## Lord Flashlight (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm in similar position to the OP. Bought my first proper light at the end of last year and have about ten now. I'd like to get more but feel I've more or less got a light for every occasion now and haven't put what I've got through their paces fully yet. But yes it's a hobby too, I like to walk around with them even in the daytime.


----------



## TEEJ (Sep 10, 2013)

I have fewer lights than I had a decade or so ago...as back then I was constantly trying out different lights for different applications, and would have a pile of lights in various stages of modifications or repair, etc.

When the LEDs came out, I started to find more and more useful lights that didn't need as much work to keep working, etc...so the herd was gradually thinned.

I might be down to a few dozen or so that I use on a regular basis, plus some back ups.


----------



## aerosupply (Sep 10, 2013)

If you have crossed the "red Line" :devil: by having far too many "Weapons of Massive Illumination", you could hand some over to the Russians, they'll take care of them for ya...


----------



## Capolini (Sep 10, 2013)

TEEJ said:


> If you use those extensions on the TK75, it could back fire if she thinks you are trying to compensate for short run time.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*POOR WOMAN!!! LOL,,,LOL,,

Ciao,,,Roberto,,,"Capo di Capo" "KEEP LIGHTING UP THE DARKNESS"*


----------



## Dark Slayer (Sep 10, 2013)

Since late July 2013,

Fenix
LD22
TK70
TK75 + 1 extender
RC40 (Most recent)

Nitecore
EA4
EA8
EC25
TM15
TM26


----------



## Ray Tseng (Sep 11, 2013)

Depends on every person's personality;

But a test I run for myself for commodity possessions; if you don't use an item for a year, you should think why you are still holding onto that item. I do not consider any of my lights as artistic or emotional possessions that have value sitting on a shelf or a box (well maybe my sf e2e since it was my first expensive light). 

But generally, they are just commodities.

This goes for other things like clothes too (except emergency/backup items). Donation box here i come...


----------



## ledmitter_nli (Sep 11, 2013)

15 months and several thousand dollars in the hole I've been in this game to find two unbeatable things.

Two lights *2* with the absolute best compromise in size, power, heat and run time:

An EDC sized *outstanding tac light* for when I'm on the streets solo and--NEED--*retina pounding lux*.
[EagleTac TX25C2 XM-L2 - 1,000 lumens]

An EDC sized *outstanding-massive-burst* floody neutral light for when I'm with friends, outdoors or want pleasing *area effect* lighting.
[SureFire C2 w/Kerberos Quad XP-G2 R4-5C dropin - 1,600 lumens]

And a tiny high quality AAA Nichia exotic to compliment situational specific outings with either of the above. Mostly for use when 'she's touching up her makeup' or 'the casino bus floor lighting is out as usual midway between CT and NY'. Just low key near-to stuff. 
[Tain Piccolo, Nichia 219, 60 lumens]

Edit: Can't forget the backups and SHTF stuff. SureFire C2 w/Kerberos Quad Nichia 219. SureFire 6P w/Malkoff M61WLL. EagleTac MX25L2 and ZebraLight H51C.

So I've concentrated my stuff down to 7 top-shelf lights.

Time to give away the 5 XT11's and sell off 3 Kerberos dropins.


----------



## 8steve88 (Sep 11, 2013)

6 or7 months and I have a Nitecore MT2A, 9 Solarforce L2 series lights complete with extras - lantern attachment, extra heads, lenses, bezels, tail-switches, pocket clips that I don't use but had a lanyard hole before I got lanyard loops, the titanium lanyard loops and 25-30 drop-ins, IR, UV, 1,3,5 mode, xenon bulbs.
along with batteries - Nitecore 18650 3100mAh, Lithium 123A 3v primary cells and more batteries, Trustfire "flames" 18650 2400mAh, along with Digital Multi Meter, silicon grease, various pliers etc. And I'm sure I've missed things out.
And the most valuable thing of all - the learning and knowledge of new things - priceless.
So 14 torches in ten months seems reasonable to me.


----------



## Capolini (Sep 11, 2013)

8steve88 said:


> 6 or7 months and I have a Nitecore MT2A, 9 Solarforce L2 series lights complete with extras - lantern attachment, extra heads, lenses, bezels, tail-switches, pocket clips that I don't use but had a lanyard hole before I got lanyard loops, the titanium lanyard loops and 25-30 drop-ins, IR, UV, 1,3,5 mode, xenon bulbs.
> along with batteries - Nitecore 18650 3100mAh, Lithium 123A 3v primary cells and more batteries, Trustfire "flames" 18650 2400mAh, along with Digital Multi Meter, silicon grease, various pliers etc. And I'm sure I've missed things out.
> And the most valuable thing of all - the learning and knowledge of new things - priceless.
> So 14 torches in ten months seems reasonable to me.




*THANKS!!! I will see you at a flashaholics meeting in Cleveland!!! *:thumbsup::mecry:

Cleveland, Ohio that is,,,where I was born!!!

*Ciao,,,Roberto,,,"Capo di Capo""KEEP LIGHTING UP THE DARKNESS"*


----------



## Capolini (Sep 11, 2013)

ledmitter_nli said:


> 15 months and several thousand dollars in the hole I've been in this game to find two unbeatable things.
> 
> Two lights *2* with the best compromise in size, power, heat and run time:
> 
> ...


----------



## Capolini (Sep 11, 2013)

ledmitter_nli said:


> 15 months and several thousand dollars in the hole I've been in this game to find two unbeatable things.
> 
> Two lights *2* with the best compromise in size, power, heat and run time:
> 
> ...



Thanks,,,,,,,,,,,,,,now I need Two more lights,well at least one!!

I am assuming that Surefire[tried to google and could not find it] has some cost to it??? where could I find it??

I was able to find the Eagletac that you mentioned.

Thanks,,,,,,,,,,

*Ciao,,,Roberto,,,"Capo di Capo" "KEEP LIGHTING UP THE DARKNESS"*


----------



## ledmitter_nli (Sep 11, 2013)

Google "Oveready bored SureFire C2"

Then you need to buy a custom high powered dropin.

Oveready has them as well.


----------



## Capolini (Sep 12, 2013)

ledmitter_nli said:


> Google "Oveready bored SureFire C2"
> 
> Then you need to buy a custom high powered dropin.
> 
> Oveready has them as well.



Thanks!!

I will check into it.

*Ciao,,,Roberto,,,"Capo di Capo",,"KEEP LIGHTING UP THE DARKNESS"*


----------



## Theron (Sep 12, 2013)

They only deal with chemical weapons now. :shakehead




aerosupply said:


> If you have crossed the "red Line" :devil: by having far too many "Weapons of Massive Illumination", you could hand some over to the Russians, they'll take care of them for ya...


----------



## Capolini (Sep 12, 2013)

Theron said:


> They only deal with chemical weapons now. :shakehead



*GOOD ONE.

A witty reply!

Ciao,,,Roberto,,,"Capo di Capo" KEEP LIGHTING UP THE DARKNESS"

*


----------



## kj2 (Sep 12, 2013)

aerosupply said:


> If you have crossed the "red Line" :devil: by having far too many "Weapons of Massive Illumination", you could hand some over to the Russians, they'll take care of them for ya...


 - I need to remember this one


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Sep 12, 2013)

There is no such thing as too many if you like them! 

I lost track of how many lights I have, but I have recently sold off quite a few that were sitting in the closet, unused. I think flashlights are a good thing to be addicted to... I am not much of a drinker, but friends of mine will spend $65 a night on drinks... in my head, that is a free Surefire 6P.


----------



## Capolini (Sep 12, 2013)

fresh eddie fresh said:


> There is no such thing as too many if you like them!
> 
> I lost track of how many lights I have, but I have recently sold off quite a few that were sitting in the closet, unused. I think flashlights are a good thing to be addicted to... I am not much of a drinker, but friends of mine will spend $65 a night on drinks... in my head, that is a free Surefire 6P.


----------



## Capolini (Sep 12, 2013)

fresh eddie fresh said:


> There is no such thing as too many if you like them!
> 
> I lost track of how many lights I have, but I have recently sold off quite a few that were sitting in the closet, unused. I think flashlights are a good thing to be addicted to... I am not much of a drinker, but friends of mine will spend $65 a night on drinks... in my head, that is a free Surefire 6P.


 
*Great logic!!! A flashlight will last and be beneficial. Alcohol , especially beer, is just rented, you feel like crap the next day and sometimes hurt others.

Torches are enjoyable and can be a good weapon if attacked, especially for woman.

My next light will be here in a few minutes!

In all sincerity, if[more like when!] I get to the point where they are gathering dust, it is time to sell some or give them away. I think that might be easy to do for the ones that are less of a favorite.

Ciao,,,Roberto,,,"Capo di Capo" "KEEP LIGHTING UP THE DARKNESS"*


----------



## Capolini (Oct 5, 2013)

I have ALL the torches I need[I think!], now I just have to figure out and chart their rotation so they all get used!!


----------



## gravelmonkey (Oct 5, 2013)

ledmitter_nli said:


> Google "Oveready bored SureFire C2"
> 
> Then you need to buy a custom high powered dropin.
> 
> Oveready has them as well.



Dangerous advice! :devil: I discovered Oveready.com after I'd had a Fenix LD20, Fenix TK20, Zebralight H51c and a Olight I2 for a good number of months and *thought* I had all my lighting needs covered! 

1-2 months later, I had an Oveready Custom 6P host, Peak Eiger 10180 and AAA, Peak Logan 17500 in Stainless steel and aluminium! 

As long as you're getting bills paid and saving enough for the future (and, as long as you're buying enough nice things for the missus) then there's no real defininte 'line'.

As a semi-related GF story, I once told a GF at the time that I'd spent ~£2500 on a mountain bike. THAT was a costly mistake to rectify (lots of posh dinners and clothes/shoes/handbags )!

Top tip I've seen here at CPF and on other 'blokey' forums: "Don't ever line them all up, it makes it easier for her to count them"


----------



## bodhran (Oct 5, 2013)

I've purchased a lot of flashlights looking for the one I couldn't live without. Now that I've found it I still buy one now and then but I'm more picky about what I buy.


----------



## One missed call (Oct 5, 2013)

Not sure if it is mentioned somewhere in the 3 pages of this thread, but your question is largely dependent on the average cost of the 14 lights you own. 

For instance, I am 3 short months into my addicti.... I mean, hobby and I have 7 lights with another one en route to me now. Total 8 at an average cost of roughly $250. In other words, notwithstanding other member experiences, you're still in good company!

PS there are a lot of people with over 100, even 200 lights. However, that doesn't necessarily mean their monetary commitment is as substantial as someone with say, 30 lights. It all depends on what a persons preferences are. 


My thing is ridiculous throw and/or very HO mixed beam lights. The more compact, the better. HID or LED. Perhaps a sign of a non-sophisticated light collector? Not sure.  of course I don't really need 2000-3000 lumens, but lights with under 1,000 lumens don't interest me. 

I read a post here some time ago which alluded to a non-seasoned light collector as being someone who buys something like a TM26, turning it on and then smiling like an idiot. If that characterization of a novice/unseasoned collector is accurate - well then I guess I am a novice 

Currently, there is NOTHING like turning on a comfortably hand sized K40vn, FF4 or DDR30 light and enjoying their amazing output - whether throw or throw and spill.

I concur with a comment made in this thread earlier. As time passes tastes become more refined. I couldn't agree more. Most surprising to me was that I started out thinking that push button UI (say with a digital display) was a must. Now I realize that I much prefer manual twisty UIs. 


EDIT: Also had a TN31 which I sold because, although impressive, the slightly larger size didn't justify the slightly farther throw than that of the K40 (IMO).


----------



## Capolini (Oct 5, 2013)

One missed call said:


> Not sure if it is mentioned somewhere in the 3 pages of this thread, but your question is largely dependent on the average cost of the 14 lights you own.
> 
> For instance, I am 3 short months into my addicti.... I mean, hobby and I have 7 lights with another one en route to me now. Total 8 at an average cost of roughly $250. In other words, notwithstanding other member experiences, you're still in good company!
> 
> ...



I have not thought about the average cost. I do know that the first 4 or 5 lights were cheap in regards to price and quality,,,then I learned a little!! I called them mistakes and a guy on here[one of the moderators I think] said that they are learning experiences and could be used as gifts!! He is right! Long before he told me that I gave two of them to my Girlfriend! One can put out a lot of lumens but the throw sucks and it is a battery drainer!The other one I gave her is only good for if the power goes out.

I have difficulty rotating my quality lights as it is,,,,,,,so I have settled a bit and have not bought one since my edc/EA4 light about 5 weeks ago.

These are the ones I use the most,in this order!

*TK-75, BST[Black Shadow Terminator] , **TK-35, EA4, Jetbeam BC-40.

*Those 5 are all I really need if I am honest with myself!!

Sometimes I laugh when I am walking the Siberian down these country roads[farmland, not much population]!!! I am lighting up 300 to 400 meters of the road and then one of the maybe three cars that I see in a n hour is coming!!! I put my torch down on the road so I do not blind them!

My favorite walk/hike with the Siberian is on a hiking trail,,,,,,,,I do not see anybody, but I do see plenty of wildlife,Deer, Racoons, Foxes and sometimes opossums ! While we are on the subject!! I saw a Buck the other night. He was only 25 to 30 ft. away and he was frozen for about a minute!! It may have something to do with the TK-75 shined right at him! I hope I only temporarily blinded him! Anyway, he only had "HALF OF A RACK"!! I have never seen that before. In Pa., Bucks are growing racks this time of the year, not shedding them. It was either something genetic or he got in a fight or something else that I am not aware of! My Siberian just stares at them! then when the Deer run away he freaks out and wants to get them!

This is the end,it is way to hottttttt today on my loft! Come on winter and come on snow!

Overall between Torches, Batteries and chargers I spent about $1500.


----------



## One missed call (Oct 5, 2013)

Capolini said:


> I have not thought about the average cost. I do know that the first 4 or 5 lights were cheap in regards to price and quality,,,then I learned a little!! I called them mistakes and a guy on here[one of the moderators I think] said that they are learning experiences and could be used as gifts!! He is right! Long before he told me that I gave two of them to my Girlfriend! One can put out a lot of lumens but the throw sucks and it is a battery drainer!The other one I gave her is only good for if the power goes out.
> 
> I have difficulty rotating my quality lights as it is,,,,,,,so I have settled a bit and have not bought one since my edc/EA4 light about 5 weeks ago.
> 
> ...



If you look at my posts to the Southern Ontario get together thread you will see all of my animal encounters. That being said, I am not as lucky as you in that my lights are confined to use in Toronto so there is a lot of light pollution not to mention lots of people/cars. Most times my light use is confined to big parks late at night. 

Anyway, I know you think all you need is what you have, but in my opinion, unless you own a K40vn, your collection is NOT complete. 

My top 4 lights (from highest to lowest) are:

SUPBEAM K40vn
JetBEAM DDR30
Fire-Foxes FF4
Nitecore TM15

By the way, if you do end up getting a K40vn, be prepared for a mind blowing experience. My jaw drops EVERY SINGLE TIME I turn it on (and I have used it 20 times in the last 4 weeks). Vinh is amazing at what he does.


----------



## Capolini (Oct 5, 2013)

One missed call said:


> If you look at my posts to the Southern Ontario get together thread you will see all of my animal encounters. That being said, I am not as lucky as you in that my lights are confined to use in Toronto so there is a lot of light pollution not to mention lots of people/cars. Most times my light use is confined to big parks late at night.
> 
> Anyway, I know you think all you need is what you have, but in my opinion, unless you own a K40vn, your collection is NOT complete.
> 
> ...



Yes,I am glad I live in the country side. I have all my life. 2 mils from my house is all open farm land,,a couple more miles there are numerous hiking trails through the hills and valleys.To me, the City[Philly] was for concerts and sports events,that is about it!!
Nice collection! I almost got my TK-75 Modded by vin. Maybe around Christmas I will get another one,,,, maybe a vin mod!


IMO a TK-75 would be a better choice than the JBDDR30! For overall performance and price.Now you can critique one of mine!!
Then again I only have two powerful torches, you have Four!

The JB BC-40 was my first decent light! Plenty good enough for walking the Dog!! ....but I am a flashaholic addicted to lighting up the forest for 300 or 400 meters[I can't see the last 200 or so!]

That is why I use the TK-75 and BST for 90% of my Dog walks!

So, you like Hockey, eh???!! Probably a dumb question!


----------



## One missed call (Oct 5, 2013)

Actually not a big fan of hockey. 

I have 7 powerful torches (soon 8) not 4, but yes, I considered the Fenix TK75. 

It seems that the consensus is that it is an amazing all round torch. I would have bought it BUT the size of the head is an issue. I'd rather have the DDR30 which IMO is likely as good as the Fenix (although higher lumen rating) but in a more compact design.


----------



## Rexlion (Oct 5, 2013)

You're a bit slow with the purchases, compared to many of us. But that's ok, everyone has to find their own pace. 

Everyone needs a good obsession, right?


----------



## Capolini (Oct 5, 2013)

One missed call said:


> Actually not a big fan of hockey.
> 
> I have 7 powerful torches (soon 8) not 4, but yes, I considered the Fenix TK75.
> 
> It seems that the consensus is that it is an amazing all round torch. I would have bought it BUT the size of the head is an issue. I'd rather have the DDR30 which IMO is likely as good as the Fenix (although higher lumen rating) but in a more compact design.



To each his own!! The DDR30 is comparable to my BST, both in lumens and throw. They both have about 300 or so more lumens than the TK-75. However, the TK-75 has much more throw, 690m compared to 450m for the DDR30 and the BST.

......I love the PBI[Peak Beam intensity] of the TK-75. 

I also like the BST, where the lumens are used more for flood than throw.

Bottom line, I like both but would absolutely pick my TK-75 as my favorite. It is a great balance of both throw and flood.

All in all it is a matter of preference! 

Just curious, why is the TK-75 head an issue for you?:thinking:


----------



## One missed call (Oct 5, 2013)

I had a TN31 and it was too big for my liking. I believe the Fenix TK75 head is too bulky and comparable to that of the TN31. 

Although I am not saying this perspective is appropriate for others, my thinking when I use a light is as follows:

For throw, I use the FF4 and K40. Nothing touches them - period (excluding pencil beam aspheric lense torches which are not my thing - at least not so far).

If I want flood/spill, 400m more than does it. Something to light up a tennis court, out comes a TM15/TM26/ZL S330/M60C/DDR30. 

My thinking (right or wrong) is I want a flood/spill torch to do that really well, while a thrower to do that really well. That's not to say I don't want a flood type beam to throw a bit, but by the same token, 400-500 is more than enough. 

The TK75 doesn't flood as much/as well as a DDR30/TM26 while also not throwing anwhere near as well as a FF4 or K40. So although an amazing highly regarded light no matter who you ask, in light of the relatively larger size, I am buying those others first. 



Capolini said:


> To each his own!! The DDR30 is comparable to my BST, both in lumens and throw. They both have about 300 or so more lumens than the TK-75. However, the TK-75 has much more throw, 690m compared to 450m for the DDR30 and the BST.
> 
> ......I love the PBI[Peak Beam intensity] of the TK-75.
> 
> ...


----------



## Capolini (Oct 5, 2013)

One missed call said:


> I had a TN31 and it was too big for my liking. I believe the Fenix TK75 head is too bulky and comparable to that of the TN31.
> 
> Although I am not saying this perspective is appropriate for others, my thinking when I use a light is as follows:
> 
> ...


 The "Deft" will demolish your FF4 and K40!!!!!! Only drawback is "0" flood!!:thinking:


I was not comparing my TK-75 to your FF4 or your K4O Modded light! I was comparing the BST and your DDR30 as comparable to each other in regards to flood and throw. 

We have different preferences, that is all.  

I have the ability to compare a light[BST] very similar to your DDR30 in regards to Flood and Throw to my TK-75 and my choice is the PBI minus a few hundred lumens that the TK-75 has.The BST uses its lumens mostly for flood, where as the TK-75 concentrates most of it's lumens with a great "hot spot" and not losing too much in the flood dept!

No one is right or wrong,the ability of choice is a gift of its own!!

Focus on my signature young man!!! lol!!

I just learned something!! When I quote someone I can correct their spelling errors and change their text to my advantage!!!! lol!!!!


----------



## One missed call (Oct 5, 2013)

Sorry if my response came across as preachy. Believe me when I say I know I not an authority around here. Just happy to share my thoughts with you; my friends and family are sick of hearing it. 

As for the DEFT-X, in fairness, I did mention that the FF4/K40 beat all EXCLUDING pencil beam aspheric torches which the DEFTX is.


----------



## Esko (Oct 6, 2013)

gravelmonkey said:


> Top tip I've seen here at CPF and on other 'blokey' forums: "Don't ever line them all up, it makes it easier for her to count them"



It doesn't necessarily help. I tend to leave flashlights on different tables, on top of the AV system, on top or the fridge, etc. So, my girl took a small bag and put all the lights in it. The bag is sitting next to my table now. She considers the addiction funny. :thumbsup:

Then again, I guess this "hobby" takes more time than money. I have been more interested in the lights for a couple of years now and I _only_ have some 14-17 flashlights and headlamps (didn't count). Half a dozen of them have been freebies. None sold, ever. Good quality lights but not high end ones.


----------



## Capolini (Oct 6, 2013)

One missed call said:


> Sorry if my response came across as preachy. Believe me when I say I know I not an authority around here. Just happy to share my thoughts with you; my friends and family are sick of hearing it.
> 
> As for the DEFT-X, in fairness, I did mention that the FF4/K40 beat all EXCLUDING pencil beam aspheric torches which the DEFTX is.




No apologies necessary!! 

In regards to my signature, I am a writer and wrote that as a result of some of my experiences with certain types of people throughout my lifetime!!:shrug:

I was kidding you when I said, "Focus on my signature"! It does not apply to you! You seem like an easy going person!

Have a great day,,eh??!


----------



## Jakeyb (Oct 6, 2013)

Capolini said:


> I have not thought about the average cost. I do know that the first 4 or 5 lights were cheap in regards to price and quality,,,then I learned a little!! I called them mistakes and a guy on here[one of the moderators I think] said that they are learning experiences and could be used as gifts!! He is right! Long before he told me that I gave two of them to my Girlfriend! One can put out a lot of lumens but the throw sucks and it is a battery drainer!The other one I gave her is only good for if the power goes out.
> 
> I have difficulty rotating my quality lights as it is,,,,,,,so I have settled a bit and have not bought one since my edc/EA4 light about 5 weeks ago.
> 
> ...


There have been a lot of deer in pa lately. I've seen more this year than any other year I think. It's a good thing really.


----------



## One missed call (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks. Your signature must mean you've met my wife's mother. 

Are you a writer by trade?


----------



## Capolini (Oct 6, 2013)

One missed call said:


> Thanks. Your signature must mean you've met my wife's mother.
> 
> Are you a writer by trade?



lol about your Mother In Law!!!

No, I am not a writer by trade. 

I have written several hundred philosophical quotes and several dozen poems, some of which have been published and a few in Poetry books.

I have enough material for a book,maybe by the time I am 101 [My Great uncles age!!] I will have my own book!:thumbsup:


----------



## Capolini (Oct 6, 2013)

Jakeyb said:


> There have been a lot of deer in pa lately. I've seen more this year than any other year I think. It's a good thing really.



Where is Pa. do u live?


----------



## bmel17 (Oct 8, 2013)

Jakeyb said:


> There have been a lot of deer in pa lately. I've seen more this year than any other year I think. It's a good thing really.



yes it is! more to hunt!


----------



## wjv (Oct 9, 2013)

One missed call said:


> of course I don't really need 2000-3000 lumens, but lights with under 1,000 lumens don't interest me.



Liked your comments.

Funny part is that I'm 180 degrees opposite of you!

My most powerful light is my PD32UE (740L) and then the next two are in the 300's; two more in the 200; and then all the rest of them are sub-200 lights. The ones I use the most all have lower lows (0.5 - 5 lumens) and I rarely use any of them in a 100+ lumen mode. My favorite EDC light is a LD10, which has settings of 3, 13, 45 and 100 lumens. 

Yes it is impressive to see a handheld light illuminate something at 500 meters, but I really have no practical use for those kinds of lights, even though I live in a rural area. 

But that's the great part of collecting lights. . There are models and modes available for everyone, regardless if one prefers 5 lumens for 150 hours, or 1500 lumens for 50 minutes. . .


----------



## Jakeyb (Oct 9, 2013)

Capolini said:


> Where is Pa. do u live?


Right on the md pa line


----------



## One missed call (Oct 9, 2013)

Just got the GX25A3 and now I know the low output lights don't do it for me. 

Even still, nice to have a AA light in my collection. 



wjv said:


> Liked your comments.
> 
> Funny part is that I'm 180 degrees opposite of you!
> 
> ...


----------



## f22shift (Oct 9, 2013)

it's a good start. it's easy to get out of hand on buying because of the relative low price of lights.
you might end up like the rest, in a constant search for the perfect light(doesn't exist shhh)
it's hard to go under 7.

i feel we need.

high power thrower(just for fun)
high power flood(just in case)

medium power flood(pocketable, most utility)

keychain light(a must edc)

loaner light (budget light)

high power headlamp(fast action, long runtime)
low power headlamp(weight saving, close hand use)

am i missing something? 7 minimum?

i try to minimize spending by 
1. never preorder
2. wait review
3. purchase the titanium/stainless steel version (have to wait)

i'm always tempted to get a nice p60 host and just calling it quits by just upgrading the drop-ins in the future.

and then i start thinking about the beginning. chicken or egg. did camping get me into lights? or lights get me into camping?


----------



## dss_777 (Oct 10, 2013)

Addiction (in the bad sense) = "continued use despite harm."

No harm?

No foul. 

Play away!


----------



## Capolini (Oct 11, 2013)

dss_777 said:


> Addiction (in the bad sense) = "continued use despite harm."
> 
> No harm?
> 
> ...




Very true,very well put!:thumbsup:


----------



## jhc37013 (Oct 12, 2013)

If your only hobby is flashlights then you are fine as long as you can pay your bills at the end of the month, remember although we are called flashaholics the term is tongue in cheek and in good fun, this hobby obviously has nothing to do with "alcoholics" which of course is a serious problem. In short I guess what I'm saying is if one is worried they have a flashlight "addiction" so what, as long as it is not really hurting you financially keep doing what you like it is hurting no one. 

In fact I really started collecting flashlights when my family was going through a tough time when my son was born with a serious heart defect, I did not realize it at the time but it was a therapy for me, all the research that is involved with being a flashaholic (emitters, batterys, chargers, etc.) and communicating with others here on this forum helped me take my mind off things for awhile each day. You know that old saying (You really need a hobby) well I found out how true that can be and how a hobby can inject something into our lives we may otherwise be missing or needing.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Oct 12, 2013)

Capolini said:


> I do not know about the rest of you, but I will admit I have an addictive personality. The disease of MORE!!!
> 
> The first LED light I got was on 11.24.2012. Today is 9.09.2013. I have Fourteen[14] torches!!!
> 
> ...



Hehehe! That's normal! 14? Pshaw! I'm on 38 now and just recently bought one a few days ago! Congrats on your growing collection!

And yeah, its okay to make rookie mistakes. I myself first got three Led Lensers coz I thought these were the best lights in existence, boy was I schooled here in this forum! hahaha


----------



## One missed call (Oct 12, 2013)

Scratch that. Up to 12 lights, 1 en route. 





One missed call said:


> Actually not a big fan of hockey.
> 
> I have 7 powerful torches (soon 8) not 4, but yes, I considered the Fenix TK75.
> 
> It seems that the consensus is that it is an amazing all round torch. I would have bought it BUT the size of the head is an issue. I'd rather have the DDR30 which IMO is likely as good as the Fenix (although higher lumen rating) but in a more compact design.


----------



## Capolini (Oct 12, 2013)

One missed call said:


> Scratch that. Up to 12 lights, 1 en route.


 I forget, when did your addiction[I mean collection!] start?

12 lights in how many months? which one are you getting?

I have 15 in 10.5 months!! 

I am considering the new TK-51, but want to wait until selfbuilt or someone reviews it first.It will be out on 10.30.2013 w/ backorders taken now by Fenix Outfitters,,the first distributor again out of the 3 in the U.S.A. to have it posted on their website. Most certainly will be the first to receive it as they were with the New TK-75. 

Maybe I will get it by Christmas unless my impulsive nature and addiction comes out of hiding!!:devil:


Even with just 15 I am considering and contemplating a rotation so my favorite 4 or 5 get their proper use!!!:mecry:

Ciao,,,,,,,,,,Roberto


----------



## One missed call (Oct 12, 2013)

3 short months ago. But my collection is pretty much complete with the exception of 1 light I am on the fence about. 

Now, unless I missed something, or something substantially better comes out, I am done. 

Wait, who am I kidding....





Capolini said:


> I forget, when did your addiction[I mean collection!] start?
> 
> 12 lights in how many months?
> 
> ...


----------



## Scarfinger (Oct 12, 2013)

I bought 1 Fenix TK10 around 2008? and currently that's the only "torch" I own. I did recently buy a TK41 for my Dad. I tried it out in my neighborhood and said "That is way to much light for me here in the city". I also bought an LD12 for a friend a month ago.

As long as your not missing your house payment... you should be ok


----------



## Capolini (Oct 12, 2013)

One missed call said:


> 3 short months ago. But my collection is pretty much complete with the exception of 1 light I am on the fence about.
> 
> Now, unless I missed something, or something substantially better comes out, I am done.
> 
> Wait, who am I kidding....



4/month! You need help!! wait, I will pick you up and take you to the Flashaholics rehab. There is a nationally recognized one in Acquasanta, Italy where my family lives!! Bad news is you will be eating rehab food[although it is Italian] :twothumbs and even worse you will not be able to enjoy all the site seeing,,,,strictly business in getting you healed!

So what was the light you just got?? I can enjoy it until your cured!


----------



## One missed call (Oct 12, 2013)

I had a flood of new lights come in over the last 2 weeks. They include:

1. SUP Beam X40
2. Zebralight S6330
3. Sunwayman M60C
4. Sunwayman T60CS
5. Eagletac SX25L3
6. Eagletac GX25A3

Others I have or are en route:

7. Fire-Foxes FF4
8. Nitecore TM11
9. Nitecore TM15
10. Nitecore TM26 (en route)
11/12. SUP Beam K40vn (x2)
13. JETBeam DDR30


The only one I am on the fence about is the Crelant 7G10 and Thrunite TN30.... Although with the 7G10 I don't like that the light automatically turns on when the battery tube/handle are screwed shut, and the TN30 is a bit bigger than what I am prepared to carry, so it's probably out.

Other than that I think I have what I want. Nothing else that I am remotely interested in.

Batteries, twenty (20) 18650 Eagletac 3400 mAh; and sixteen (16) 18650 Panasonic 2900-3400 mAh batteries (mix of protected and unprotected).



Capolini said:


> 4/month! You need help!! wait, I will pick you up and take you to the Flashaholics rehab. There is a nationally recognized one in Acquasanta, Italy where my family lives!! Bad news is you will be eating rehab food[although it is Italian] :twothumbs and even worse you will not be able to enjoy all the site seeing,,,,strictly business in getting you healed!
> 
> So what was the light you just got?? I can enjoy it until your cured!


----------



## Capolini (Oct 12, 2013)

One missed call said:


> I had a flood of new lights come in over the last 2 weeks. They include:
> 
> 1. SUP Beam X40
> 2. Zebralight S6330
> ...



WHAT??!! So you did not have any lights the first 10 weeks? You got all your lights in Two weeks and the rest are coming?

I never heard of someone ordering so many lights at once!!


----------



## One missed call (Oct 12, 2013)

No no... lights 1-6 got in the last ~2 weeks. Lights 7, 8, 9, 11/12 and 13 got prior to that. Light #10 is en route.


----------



## Capolini (Oct 19, 2013)

CPF Members,,,,,,my Flashaholicism struck again!! :thinking:

No exaggeration here. I spent about 8 to 10 hours over the last few days trying to decide on another EDC light.It had to be an 18650 light.I have the EA4. I have several Fenix lights, so I wanted to have another top brand!

I read countless reviews,SB's and others! I Checked out Sunwayman, Olight, Eagletac, DHQ[too many issues reported on another forum], and a few others.A few were a bit pricey but I have numerous 18650 batteries so that would cut down the total price. A few of the lights I seriously considered had to be short[65mm to 68.5mm] 18650. Mine are all protected 68.9mm.So for that reason and another factor or Two, they were out the window!

I was ready to say the heck with it[Apply it towards the TK-51] and then I remember seeing a TN12 in SB'S lineup when he was reviewing another EDC! I did not look at that one yet!

I saw it on "Amazon" for $44. Then I said, let me check out one of my favorite dealers, I think he sells Thrunite.
Sure enough, he did,,,,,and for only $29.95!!! 54% off! :thumbsup: I can't go wrong for that price! When it came out it was $75 MSRP![SB Review]. I saw it for $55 on another site.

It can take 18650 anywhere from 65mm to 70mm! I am set.

Every light certainly has its pros and cons. One thing I would change is to have a mode between 95 lumens and 705. That is a pretty big stretch! On the other hand,,,,,,,,I love bright lights and when this one gets too hot it will drop 50 mA every 10 seconds if it reaches 85 Celsius. It will do that until it gets down to 80 Celsius to protect the driver and then it will work the mA up again.

*So, **to wrap up this mini dissertation, I now have 16 TORCHES* *a month and 5 days short of my first flashaholic anniversary[November 24th]!!!*

*Maybe I will buy my 17th for my One year anniversary! lol!*


----------



## Harry23 (Oct 21, 2013)

You could keep going the way that you are going until you have a handful of lights among all of the others then sell off the ones you don't use/like - refining your arsenal!


----------



## Stainz (Oct 22, 2013)

We all have a bit of 'hunter-gatherer' in us. Myself, it manifests itself as not being able to pass on a 'deal'. Case in point... Saturday found me visiting a large locally owned outdoors store. As I entered the store I spied the closeout table - with Surefires on it! An Invictus - UB3T - new in box - at $500 isn't much of a deal - they've been available now for nearly 2.5 years - but 'half-off' is another matter. My wife said she'd pay me for it and put it up for my Christmas, so out came the plastic. I had just paid for my E2DL Ultra, assuming it to be this year's last purchase, as I had September's Olight M22 kit, including my first 18650s and charger. May saw a new EB1C arrive - my lights aren't numerous, just pricey. Of course, this aint my only dance - I also 'acquire' knives and S&W revolvers, among all-too-many other goodies. Sadly, I am like a lobster-trap... stuff comes in and very little stuff leaves. It is a sickness!


----------



## ven (Oct 22, 2013)

Own around 25-30..........never counted them for exact number.You have enough when you stop buying them and stop looking at new models

I have 4 in the post and i am looking at my next 2 or 3 purchases..........:twothumbs i dont need them,but i still want more.......
Then the previews of new models like the tk51 just shout buy me,it wont end
I am yet to own a klarus,fenix,surfire,thrunite,supbeam just to name a few of ,off the top of my head so these will be purchased in the future.Then as it goes you really like for example a nitecore,then you will buy more of that brand........well i do anyway:laughing:

I look at it this way,its more exciting awaiting a delivery,a lot of use,and boy does it beat collecting things like stamps:laughing:

Disclamer-Apologies to any stamp collectors,no offence intended


----------



## Lord Flashlight (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm really fighting the urge to buy another one at the moment. Using the excuse of the recent news in the last week that the UK may face blackouts if the winter is as long as the previous one. I was thinking I don't really have a flashlight with a decent long run-time at the 100+ish lumen level.


----------



## ven (Oct 22, 2013)

Lord Flashlight said:


> UK may face blackouts if the winter is as long as the previous one. I was thinking I don't really have a flashlight with a decent long run-time at the 100+ish lumen level.



What if the decent flashlight may get lost.............definitely need at least another as back up:twothumbs


----------



## fyrstormer (Oct 22, 2013)

It's too much when you can't use it all.


----------



## fyrstormer (Oct 22, 2013)

gravelmonkey said:


> As a semi-related GF story, I once told a GF at the time that I'd spent ~£2500 on a mountain bike. THAT was a costly mistake to rectify (lots of posh dinners and clothes/shoes/handbags )!
> 
> Top tip I've seen here at CPF and on other 'blokey' forums: "Don't ever line them all up, it makes it easier for her to count them"


Alternately, you can remind your girlfriend that paying for the companionship of a woman is illegal in most countries, so she shouldn't expect you to do that.

I've spent about $6500 on my two mountain bikes. Once I explained all the fancy bits I bought for the bikes, my girlfriend smiled and said "and they're both dirty, which means they work, right?"


----------



## fyrstormer (Oct 22, 2013)

Capolini said:


> *Torches are enjoyable and can be a good weapon if attacked, especially for woman.*


Please don't discuss flashlights as weapons on CPF. We don't want people to buy them thinking they'll somehow make up for a lack of strength and training, and then get hurt because of that misconception.


----------



## Lord Flashlight (Oct 22, 2013)

ven said:


> What if the decent flashlight may get lost.............definitely need at least another as back up



Good point!


----------



## smokinbasser (Oct 22, 2013)

If you need a larger vehicle due to a flashlight obsession you might be treading the line.


----------



## Capolini (Oct 22, 2013)

fyrstormer said:


> Please don't discuss flashlights as weapons on CPF. We don't want people to buy them thinking they'll somehow make up for a lack of strength and training, and then get hurt because of that misconception.



Sorry! I did not discuss it, it was one comment and one sentence!

If someone is that stupid that they buy a flashlight for self defense, then,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

Please read my signature,,,it may apply to you.


----------



## One missed call (Oct 22, 2013)

Capolini said:


> Sorry! I did not discuss it, it was one comment and one sentence!
> 
> If someone is that stupid that they buy a flashlight for self defense, then,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> Please read my signature,,,it may apply to you.



Not sure how everyone else read it, but to me it was a tongue in cheek comment. Not a step by step course on using a flashlight to ward off an attack. It seems to me that some members here cannot resist being 'big brother.'

I assume readers/members on CPF are reasonable and rational; not a radical proposition. People should be able to decipher what is tongue and cheek or what is an off-the-cuff remark meant to add levity from life saving defence techniques (after all, this is CPF). If not, then I have a 100 storey building for sale in Toronto for $1,000, PM me! [Wait a second, just in case it isn't clear, I AM kidding] 

If your comment can be construed as legitimate defence advice, perhaps people suggesting lights in the 'recommend me a light' should be taking out liability insurance.

Then again, perhaps what is assumed to be common sense is not really common. After all, for those who sometimes forget that coffee/tea is hot, there is a warning on the cup to remind them. Wait a second, what if they can't read?


----------



## Razzle (Oct 22, 2013)

fyrstormer said:


> Please don't discuss flashlights as weapons on CPF. We don't want people to buy them thinking they'll somehow make up for a lack of strength and training, and then get hurt because of that misconception.




For the meek, or for some folks in non-free locales, I know that a good incredibly bright flashlight is an awesome defensive tool.


----------



## eff (Oct 23, 2013)

One missed call said:


> My thing is ridiculous throw and/or very HO mixed beam lights. The more compact, the better. HID or LED. Perhaps a sign of a non-sophisticated light collector? Not sure.  of course I don't really need 2000-3000 lumens, but lights with under 1,000 lumens don't interest me.




That's funny. Don't you even want one small light for pure EDC ? 
I only have 1 light that's above 1000 lumens (TK70).
4 are between 700 and 950 lumens.
And all the rest are for EDC only 60-550 lumens (AAA light, HDS, SRT3 etc..).


----------



## One missed call (Oct 23, 2013)

eff said:


> That's funny. Don't you even want one small light for pure EDC ?
> I only have 1 light that's above 1000 lumens (TK70).
> 4 are between 700 and 950 lumens.
> And all the rest are for EDC only 60-550 lumens (AAA light, HDS, SRT3 etc..).




The only small light I have is the GX25A3. It's relatively small and relatively low output as compared with my other lights which are listed in an earlier post above. 

As far as EDC, I keep my TM15 in one car and my TM11 in another car. I don't need to 'carry' a light by trade. So any other light I own, doesn't have to be an EDC style light. My only requirement is that it is no larger than say a K40/X40 so that I don't look mor**ic carrying it through say a campground or park and it fits comfortably on my waist in a holster and in my hand.

By the way, I would have a really big problem if I collected smaller/low output lights as they tend to be cheaper than those I am interested in. Which would mean I could buy a lot more lights for the same money! Then again, it could also mean I could spend a lot less to end up with the same number of lights as what I currently have.


----------



## Capolini (Oct 23, 2013)

fyrstormer said:


> Please don't discuss flashlights as weapons on CPF. We don't want people to buy them thinking they'll somehow make up for a lack of strength and training, and then get hurt because of that misconception.


 One last comment on this!!

Read this from the Olight M22 Review by SB. I want to make this clear. These are the manufacturers SPECIFICATIONS,NOT Selfbuilts opinion! :thumbsup:



Thick stainless steel bezel protects the lens, and makes a great defensive tool. :laughing: 
Anti-scratch type III hard anodizing aluminum body. 
Large surface of heat sink on its head, allowing for efficient heat dissipation. 
High efficiency smooth reflector ;99% luminousness ultra-clear lens with anti-reflective coating. 

End of story!! Have a good night everybody,,,,,,,,be careful out there, there are a lot of savages!


----------



## Capolini (Oct 24, 2013)

*It happened again. It crept up on me, I had no reservations for another torch. After numerous hours of reading reviews[Thanks SB**] and posts**,I succumbed to another torch!*:thinking:

I was trying to hold out on another torch until the TK-51 was reviewed!! Somehow, someway I ended up looking at, researching, analyzing and eventually buying my first "Olight". *The "M22 Warrior"! I chose the one with the "SILVER STRIKE BEZEL"!!
*
Here is the description in *Bold *and Two lines in the specifications below.


*Olight M22 Warrior LED Flashlight with CREE XM-L2 LED - 950 Lumens - Polished Strike Bezel - Uses 2 x CR123A or 1 x 18650*



Thick stainless steel bezel for self-defense and lens protection 
Anti-scratch type III hard anodized aluminum body 
I must say I was very thorough before I made my final decision. I read ALL of SB's review and *every post! I wanted to make sure[I could justify!!] *I understood all aspects of the light in regards to what my preferences and expectations are. It seems like a great light and people were mostly satisfied with it.

This is my Fourth[4th] light in the same output range[between 830 and 950 lumens], but they are all different! Great way to justify,,,,,,,,it is true in a sense. 

*They are the Jetbeam BC-40,Fenix TK-35, Nitecore EA4 and now the Olight M22*.

Instead of saving $20, I bought it from a dealer where my warranty is guaranteed! MSRP is worth the peace of mind! 
I could have saved $20 but after 20 days,it was up to me to send it back to China and try to get it fixed/replaced! NO THANKS!
*
I never mentioned to anyone on here that I am a writer!! Can't you tell by my elaborate stories?!

To end my mini dissertation, I have now collected Eighteen[18] torches in exactly Eleven [11] Months!! *
*
November 24th, 2013 will by my first "Flashaholic Anniversary"!! *:twothumbs

I vow to go on the wagon until after New Years!! I can not keep going on like this!! I am running out of room on my display area[My Hutch]!!!


----------



## ven (Oct 24, 2013)

Capolini said:


> *It happened again. It crept up on me, I had no reservations for another torch. After numerous hours of reading reviews[Thanks SB**] and posts**,I succumbed to another torch!*:thinking:
> 
> I was trying to hold out on another torch until the TK-51 was reviewed!! Somehow, someway I ended up looking at, researching, analyzing and eventually buying my first "Olight". *The "M22 Warrior"! I chose the one with the "SILVER STRIKE BEZEL"!!!
> *
> ...


----------



## eff (Oct 25, 2013)

One missed call said:


> My only requirement is that it is no larger than say a K40/X40 so that I don't look mor**ic carrying it through say a campground or park and it fits comfortably on my waist in a holster and in my hand.


Well it depends mostly on how you're carrying the light. If you've got a really big light like a tk70 or a 6D maglight, it would be a good idea to attach a shoulder strap on the tailcap and on the head. That way you can carry your light parallel to your body, like a backback.
If the light is big, but not that big, you can also wear gloves to make it look "puny" in your hands . You can also combine both the gloves and the shoulder strap for good effect.



Capolini said:


> I was trying to hold out on another torch until the TK-51 was reviewed!! Somehow, someway I ended up looking at, researching, analyzing and eventually buying my first "Olight". *The "M22 Warrior"! I chose the one with the "SILVER STRIKE BEZEL"!!
> *


The M22 is a good choice. According to selfbuilt it is one of the best lights to run unprotected 18650 batteries on, as it is not fully regulated.


----------



## One missed call (Oct 25, 2013)

eff said:


> Well it depends mostly on how you're carrying the light. If you've got a really big light like a tk70 or a 6D maglight, it would be a good idea to attach a shoulder strap on the tailcap and on the head. That way you can carry your light parallel to your body, like a backback.
> If the light is big, but not that big, you can also wear gloves to make it look "puny" in your hands . You can also combine both the gloves and the shoulder strap for good effect.



I always debate every light I buy simply because NOTHING can touch the Fire-Foxes FF4 I already own when it comes to sheer output from such a small package. Heck, even the Lupine Betty2 can't best it at $1,000 (albeit smaller).

As others have noted before, the only downside to using it vs. say a JB DDR30 (one of my favorite LED lights) is that it the commitment you need to maek once it is on to keep it on for a little while.


----------



## Chesapeake (Oct 25, 2013)

When your buying 2 or more of the ones you already have..........or your attic looks like a flashlight storage centre!!


----------



## Capolini (Nov 2, 2013)

My addiction[I mean hobby!!!] has added another torch!! :thumbsup: 

Last night I purchased the Olight M3X!! I got it for $6 cheaper than my M22!! I got a two[2] year warranty for the M3X!!!

I paid MSRP for my M22 and get a Five[5] year warranty.

This M3X is an amazing light with just 2 X 18650.I read SB'S review and a few others and saw a lot of impressive outdoor beam shots! Its beam intensity[cd's] is almost as much as my TK-75 which is 4 X 18650!! :thumbsup: The difference in output is overall lumens. 

About a month ago my neighbor said to me[after I had just got another torch!], you can start a flashlight museum up there! I am on my way!! 

In all seriousness, A torch will be there a day, week or year from now and they can be resold.

On the other hand, Beer, drugs and woman are only temporary fixes and the gratification is only "INSTANT"! :thinking:


I must say that my girlfriend is a good sport!! All she says is "Oh my God another one??!!!!" :shakehead

So, to put things in perspective, on Wednesday I will have # 19!!! My first Flashaholic Anniversary is November 24th, 2013!!! If I have to buy #20 at the dollar store, I will do so, so I can have #20 in my first year!!!


----------



## Razzle (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm up to 6 new lights in my first two weeks.

Can't stop buying! At least I'm not drinkin', can't afford it!


----------



## Capolini (Nov 2, 2013)

I can't buy anymore torches because my "Chart" is full!!!!  Let me explain. 

Since I started collecting almost a year ago I have kept track of: Type of Torch,Purchase date, Battery Type and purchase date and how many charge cycles. I have done this with my Now, Nine[9] favorite and most used torches. The M3X was the last one to make the list because I ran out of room!! Actually I had to revise my chart so I could fit the M3X on it!! This is a *WRITTEN CHART *it is not on my computer!

The reason I am doing this[besides a type "A" personality!] is because I will get an idea of how long the three[3] types of high capacity[3400Mah] 18650 batteries that I use will last. :thumbsup: Two of my torches take four 18650 and their output is very similar. They are using different brands. I also have two torches using different brands that take 2 X 18650 and they too are very similar output. These Two examples will be the best comparison in regards to battery life.!

*With that said, I am sure someone on here is going to add several variables to take into consideration! I have a few in mind!*

They are Orbtronic, Cytac and NCR. All genuine Panasonic cells. Basically $18/$15/$10 each in the order that I named them.

*Don't forget to turn your clocks/watches back!!! I already turned Four[4] of the most pain in the A.. ones back!!*


----------



## Capolini (Nov 2, 2013)

Razzle said:


> I'm up to 6 new lights in my first two weeks.
> 
> Can't stop buying! At least I'm not drinkin', can't afford it!



You are at a pace of 156/Year!! Keep it up!! lol!!


----------



## Capolini (Nov 2, 2013)

Can you believe it??!!! I found some more evidence that solidifies my "tongue and cheek remark" a short time ago!!

It happens to be part of the specifications for another Olight that I just purchased! The M3X!

Pay attention to the last spec. I posted!!



Beam intensity: 84,100cd
Beam distance: 580m
Impact resistance: 2m
The Crenellated bezel and tail designed for close combat


----------



## cancow (Nov 3, 2013)

Anymore lights than u have locations is too much. 1 for car, 1 for basement, 1 for garage etc. We have reached an age of a complete collapse in good judgement. Narcissistic mass materialism is the new norm. People used to spend time in nature, or with family, now the will spend hours shopping for the perfect flashlight or other unimportant trinket. Buy what u really need and get on with your life. Do you think Louis and Clark spent hours researching all there gear?


----------



## Capolini (Nov 3, 2013)

cancow said:


> Anymore lights than u have locations is too much. 1 for car, 1 for basement, 1 for garage etc. We have reached an age of a complete collapse in good judgement. Narcissistic mass materialism is the new norm. People used to spend time in nature, or with family, now the will spend hours shopping for the perfect flashlight or other unimportant trinket. Buy what u really need and get on with your life. Do you think Louis and Clark spent hours researching all there gear?



Not sure if your comment was directed towards me or a general statement! In any event.

I have a Sixteen Room house!! Then 1 in the Car, 1 in the basement and 1 in the garage! Total: 19!

I still do a lot of hiking. The Siberian and I average 48 miles/week! Then there is Lake Placid trips, the Pocono's ect.!


I do see your point, to an extent.........."*THE DISEASE OF MORE"!!

There is a difference between people who sit on their *** all day and admire their lights and those who get great use out of them and lead an active life!

Not really sure what Louis and Clark have to do with it!

In my family in Italy I have had[one alive at 101] * *Four[4] relatives live over 100 and numbers of them in their late 90's*.*Young looking, active and healthy.*

*If you go to Italy,look at the majority of people In Italy compared to the U.S.A.* *The obesity rate is hardly noticeable compared to the U.S.A. and many other nations!*


----------



## leon2245 (Nov 3, 2013)

"That escalated quickly."


----------



## Fast LT1 (Nov 3, 2013)

When you get bored with lights and start heading into Maxabeam territory.... i think you've gotten there. That said, i'm drooling over the maxabeams on ebay right now, thinking of how i can justify this to the misses.


----------



## Capolini (Nov 3, 2013)

leon2245 said:


> "That escalated quickly."



Don't you have a sense of humor??!!! 

You should with a profile pic. like that!!

Who is that guy??! :laughing:

Better yet, if two people have a difference in opinion, it is *NONE OF YOUR BUSINESS TO BUT IN AND PROVOKE THE SITUATION!*


----------



## dc38 (Nov 3, 2013)

Capolini said:


> Don't you have a sense of humor??!!!
> 
> You should with a profile pic. like that!!
> 
> ...



You sir, have less lights than the cumulative amount of words being typed. You clearly do not have enough lights to keep your fingers busy.


----------



## cerbie (Nov 3, 2013)

cancow said:


> Anymore lights than u have locations is too much. 1 for car, 1 for basement, 1 for garage etc. We have reached an age of a complete collapse in good judgement. Narcissistic mass materialism is the new norm. People used to spend time in nature, or with family, now the will spend hours shopping for the perfect flashlight or other unimportant trinket. Buy what u really need and get on with your life. Do you think Louis and Clark spent hours researching all there gear?


Lewis got basic training in a variety of fields, spent time consulting with specialists in various fields, to aid in just that process, and spent months figuring out their supplies. So, more like hundreds of hours, if not thousands. He and Clark killed many a tree along the way, I'm sure, scrapping list after list after list.

There are multiple whole books on _just_ the preparations for that expedition, for which the main supplies were handled by Lewis.

Anyway...

Don't you want to enjoy using things you have when getting on with your life? I don't want to waste time putting up with crap, and I like it when a tool I have does just what I need, when I need it, the way I need it to work. If you can make use of what you buy, and it's not hard to afford, _go for it_. I've contracted over the years, because I prefer balance and convenience that comes with not having many, even if it means not having super throwers, pure flood lights, or sun replacements. Today, outside of emergency torches, a few Malkoffs have me covered (well, them for emergencies, too ), except for a better EDC, and now that's going to be taken care of (factory Nichia HDS open pre-order ). But, I'm one of those people who's knife is the one on their multitool, and I carry bits and a driver in my toolbag, rather than many full-size screwdrivers. You want one for each use? Have at it.

It's too many when non-collectible ones are sitting around in drawers or boxes, not even designated for emergencies.


----------



## Capolini (Nov 4, 2013)

dc38 said:


> You sir, have less lights than the cumulative amount of words being typed. You clearly do not have enough lights to keep your fingers busy.



That may be true!!! However, I am in my first year,,,,,,,,,,,19 lights in 11 months is a bit much, wouldn't you say??!! :thinking:

I do use about 12 of them regularly and my girlfriend has Two!

I walk Capo the Siberian twice a day.Basically I have a 7 night rotation!!! Variety is the spice of life. I alternate between my 4 or 5 favorite with an emergency[edc] on hip! When I get home I rarely turn the lights on and get use out of my other smaller torches!! :thumbsup:


----------



## donn_ (Nov 4, 2013)

Capolini said:


> ..19 lights in 11 months is a bit much, wouldn't you say??!!



Not at all! My last 19 light purchases date back to September 22. During that period, I also bought numerous batteries, a new body for my Peak SR450, a Surefire FM24 Beam Shaper and a number of other accessories. I also sent 3 lights to Vinhnguyen54 for modifications.


----------



## Capolini (Nov 4, 2013)

donn_ said:


> Not at all! My last 19 light purchases date back to September 22. During that period, I also bought numerous batteries, a new body for my Peak SR450, a Surefire FM24 Beam Shaper and a number of other accessories. I also sent 3 lights to Vinhnguyen54 for modifications.



How many total do you have??!! You must have a lot of "Shelf Queens"!!!


I struggle getting use out of most of mine and I am walking the Dog every night for 65 to 70 minutes!

Donn,,,,,,,,,I am referring you to a first class "*Flashaholic Rehab." in Acquasanta, Italy! 

You will have good food[one of my relatives works there] but use of any torch is prohibited! *


----------



## donn_ (Nov 4, 2013)

Capolini said:


> How many total do you have??!!



Somewhere between a few hundred and several hundred. Most are kept in semi-permanent storage.


----------



## Capolini (Nov 4, 2013)

donn_ said:


> Somewhere between a few hundred and several hundred. Most are kept in semi-permanent dtorage.






In all seriousness,,,,,,why don't you sell them? :thinking:

Are you paying to have them in semi-permanent storage? Why would you purchase more when you have so many in storage that you do not use?

You are a prime candidate for the Flashaholic rehab!! lol!


----------



## donn_ (Nov 4, 2013)

The semi-permanent storage is in my home. They live in a variety of tackle boxes, foam-lined Pelicans, etc.. I've sold hundreds of lights over the years. I've probably turned over 50% of the collection 2 or 3 times.


----------



## dc38 (Nov 4, 2013)

Donn, you could supply a small battalion with lights, lol


----------



## Capolini (Nov 11, 2013)

It happened again, but I made it!! I reached my goal and I am proud of myself[No I am not, I need help!!!]!!! lol!! 

Two weeks prior to my First Flashaholic Anniversary[11.24] I reached Twenty[20] torches! :shakehead

Last night I ordered the smallest of all my torches. A Nitecore SENS CR Key chain light. :thumbsup:

Hold on, I already have Two key chain lights!! They don't qualify[count] because they are little "Key lights" that Battery Jct. gave me with my orders!!

In all seriousness, if I can't wait to at least New Years to get another torch,,,,,,,,,,,,I will have to seek some counseling!!

With that said, I would venture to guess that there are some people on here who got 30,40 or 50 torches there first year!! If that is true I would love to hear from them!!!!


----------



## ill_eagle (Nov 12, 2013)

I got 36 surefire lights. I guess I just like collecting them. Bought a 3p back in the day and was amazed of how bright this little light was back then. the local hardware store sells em so every time they make an order they call me to see what new model I want. Its like they force me to buy em lol. I'm just glad I'm not the only person with an addiction to a flashlight.


----------



## Capolini (Nov 13, 2013)

ill_eagle said:


> I got 36 surefire lights. I guess I just like collecting them. Bought a 3p back in the day and was amazed of how bright this little light was back then. the local hardware store sells em so every time they make an order they call me to see what new model I want. Its like they force me to buy em lol. I'm just glad I'm not the only person with an addiction to a flashlight.



I am proud of you!!! In how long a time period was that?

I have been on a little binge, that, in all honesty needs to subside! 

My last torch I ordered is an Olight S10 L2.I will have it in a few days. My Nitecore SENS CR[ "Is out for delivery!] That is # 21!!! My 1st Flashaholic anniversary in November 24th!! In August I said,I wonder if I will have 20 by 11.24,,,,,,,,I reached my goal!!

I love high powered torches[TK-75, BST AND MY M3X]. I also am finding lately that I am amazed how these small torches under 4'" can perform! I have gotten several smaller ones lately.

What I need to be doing is applying this money for a new computer. This one appears to be on its last leg! I need more memory or the Hard Drive is going. My brother is like a lot of you torch scientists on here[!!!] when it comes to building/rebuilding computers.

So if I disappear for a few weeks,,,you will now why!


----------



## Capolini (Nov 25, 2013)

I miscounted!!!! lol!!! :laughing: I only had 19 torches when I thought I had 21. 

11.24.2013 was my First Flashaholic Anniversary!! Pay Pal and Online banking verified the date!  

I wanted to make sure I had 20. Last night at 9:45 pm I ordered # 20!! It is an emergency light for my Car[Glove box torch]! 

Now , I have bought Two other mini torches that were suppose to fill that position,,,,,,but I like them too much!!! I can't have them sit in the car 24/7!!!

They are An Olight S10[L2] and a Nitecore SENS CR.

So I got a Blackshadow Eva for #20 and life sentence to my glove box!! :shakehead


----------



## alpg88 (Nov 25, 2013)

this thread reminds me of old anecdote.
a guy comes into sotre that sells cars, asks for a fastest one, salesguy says, "sir, we have this ferrary, if you leave now, you will be in paris by 2am. the guy goes, "no, i don't want it." 
the sales guy is like " why? you asked for fastest car??", the guy says, "what am i gonna do in paris at 2am?"


----------



## Razzle (Nov 25, 2013)

I've purchased 12 in my first month here.


----------



## Capolini (Nov 25, 2013)

Razzle said:


> I've purchased 12 in my first month here.



Good for u!! 

uhhhhhhhh ohhhhhhhhhhh,,,,,Your on pace for 144/year!!!


----------



## Capolini (Nov 25, 2013)

alpg88 said:


> this thread reminds me of old anecdote.
> a guy comes into sotre that sells cars, asks for a fastest one, salesguy says, "sir, we have this ferrary, if you leave now, you will be in paris by 2am. the guy goes, "no, i don't want it."
> the sales guy is like " why? you asked for fastest car??", the guy says, "what am i gonna do in paris at 2am?"



What is a ferrary?? ohh you mean my ancestors car,,,,,,,,,,,,,"Ferrari"?!


----------



## Capolini (Dec 21, 2013)

*This is the fine gentlemen who turned me into a Flashaholic!!! He likes my TK75 the best because after he gets the Deers scent, I can easily spot them!*! :thumbsup:


----------



## Capolini (Jan 12, 2014)

The addiction,I mean hobby has grown again! :shakehead

Tomorrow I am getting a X10vn and I just ordered the TN32!! Now my OSTS TN31mb can meet his younger and also capable little brother! Not in size but in "Throw Monster capability! :thumbsup: 

*EDIT: TO ANSWER THE QUESTION ON MY THREAD: WHEN IS TOO MUCH TOO MUCH?*

1.When I am unable to pay my bills and can not save any money.

2. If my HOBBY begins to affect my relationships with family, friends and my significant other!

so far,,,so good!


----------



## Razzle (Jan 13, 2014)

:devil: I just ordered up a couple of Solarforce hosts, various bezels and cool tail caps. I've now graduated to DIY status.

Will get P60 modded drop-ins from Vinh/Malkoff, etc. It NEVER ends!


----------



## riccardo (Jan 13, 2014)

Capo.. adesso calmati!!

Get quieter or otherwise you'll slide in the ill side of flashaholism without even realizing it.
Bills will not be a problem until they will be, same for family relations.
You'll think that's still fine, one more light afterall will not hurt anybody, but you see only (flash)lights and you'll not realize what relatives do already think about your obsession.


----------



## Dimt (Jan 13, 2014)

Capolini said:


> *This is the fine gentlemen who turned me into a Flashaholic!!! He likes my TK75 the best because after he gets the Deers scent, I can easily spot them!*! :thumbsup:



I have noticed that "walking the dog" is the prime excuse most on this forum use for getting a light.


----------



## yoyoman (Jan 13, 2014)

^+1 - I now need 3 lights to walk the dog. A floody light for navigation, a thrower to see something interesting and a backup.


----------



## Capolini (Jan 13, 2014)

yoyoman said:


> ^+1 - I now need 3 lights to walk the dog. A floody light for navigation, a thrower to see something interesting and a backup.


 Makes sense to me! :thumbsup: Great logic!  

I am actually starting to do that! Minus my edc's and 4 or 5 torches that were beginners learning curve[!], I feel guilty if I do not use my favorite 10 or 12 torches,so I set up[graphed/documented!!!] a rotation and bringing 3 as you mentioned makes sense and makes it easier!!! lol!!


----------



## Capolini (Jan 13, 2014)

riccardo said:


> Capo.. adesso calmati!!
> 
> Get quieter or otherwise you'll slide in the ill side of flashaholism without even realizing it.
> Bills will not be a problem until they will be, same for family relations.
> You'll think that's still fine, one more light afterall will not hurt anybody, but you see only (flash)lights and you'll not realize what relatives do already think about your obsession.



si, si !!!! Capito!!! [yes, yes, I understand!] lovecpf


----------



## NorthernStar (Jan 13, 2014)

yoyoman said:


> ^+1 - I now need 3 lights to walk the dog. A floody light for navigation, a thrower to see something interesting and a backup.



It´s a must to have these lights in order to complete the dogwalks! I might add a headlamp as well ,and then you are fully equipped!


----------



## Razzle (Jan 14, 2014)

NorthernStar said:


> It´s a must to have these lights in order to complete the dogwalks! I might add a headlamp as well ,and then you are fully equipped!



I thought the HL was a given?? 

For me, the Nitecore HC50 and either the TK75vn or K40vn are musts.....with the Jetbeam TCR10vn in my pocket as backup, for any "proper" foray with the dogs.

(OP....I'm being completely serious!)


----------



## yoyoman (Jan 14, 2014)

The 3 (1 floody for navigation, 2 throw to see distance, and 3 backup) are clearly musts. The headlamp is acceptable. For walking the dog, carrying extra cells is over the line.


----------



## froggyted (Jan 14, 2014)

Guys, seriously. Some of you should consider selling some of your flashlights and donating some money to charity. There are millions of people in the world who struggle to get a meal each day. Nobody needs more than a handful of flashlights, imho.


----------



## TEEJ (Jan 14, 2014)

froggyted said:


> Guys, seriously. Some of you should consider selling some of your flashlights and donating some money to charity. There are millions of people in the world who struggle to get a meal each day. Nobody needs more than a handful of flashlights, imho.



I suppose you have no possessions that you could do without?

Perhaps a smaller TV, or, really, do you really NEED a TV?

Do you need a bed and furniture? Couldn't you get by with some inexpensive lawn furniture and a sleeping bag?

If you only eat once a day, you could donate what you would have spent on those two meals to charity.



I just donate a potion of my income to charity and leave it at that. I use the lights for work, so, I can't afford to give them up, it would be akin to the miller selling his wheel.


----------



## yoyoman (Jan 14, 2014)

With all due respect, your assumption that I spend all my money on flashlights and don't donate money (and time) to charity is wrong.


----------



## froggyted (Jan 14, 2014)

I am talking about some of the people on here who confess to having 20, 30 torches or more. One guy reckoned it could be as much as 70, some of them stored in boxes and probably never used after a day or two of being bought for the most part. No addiction is healthy, imo, it means you are no longer in control of your life. Obviously if you need your torches for work (or leisure) then you have plenty of justification for having them. Obviously it's good to have a high quality, high end tool that will perform reliably to do any job, that's why i'm on this forum in the first place. But when countless high end torches are lying unused on shelves, drawers and boxes, well that's consumerism got out of hand imo. All the tech manufacturers are milking addictive personalities: torches, cameras, smartphones, pcs, games consoles, televisions etc. etc. They deliberately hold back some of the high end technology that they could put on a product at an earlier date until the market is saturated with the old, then they milk the market again with an upgrade. Addictive personalities are manna from heaven for them.



TEEJ said:


> I suppose you have no possessions that you could do without?
> 
> Perhaps a smaller TV, or, really, do you really NEED a TV?
> 
> ...


----------



## froggyted (Jan 14, 2014)

yoyoman said:


> With all due respect, your assumption that I spend all my money on flashlights and don't donate money (and time) to charity is wrong.



That's great, but to be fair i didn't make any assertion that people were spending all their money on torches, and neither were my comments addressed to everybody, i used the qualifier 'some of you'. I guess i could argue that even i have more torches than i really need, because ultimately most if not everybody could probably get by with one well chosen torch. The title of the the thread is CROSSING THE LINE-"WHEN IS TOO MUCH TOO MUCH???!!! and we will inevitably all have our own demarcation lines; i am simply adding my own two cents worth, hopefully it will be food for thought for some.


----------



## riccardo (Jan 14, 2014)

froggyted said:


> I am talking about some of the people on here who confess to having 20, 30 torches or more. One guy reckoned it could be as much as 70, some of them stored in boxes and probably never used after a day or two of being bought for the most part. No addiction is healthy, imo, it means you are no longer in control of your life. Obviously if you need your torches for work (or leisure) then you have plenty of justification for having them. Obviously it's good to have a high quality, high end tool that will perform reliably to do any job, that's why i'm on this forum in the first place. But when countless high end torches are lying unused on shelves, drawers and boxes, well that's consumerism got out of hand imo. All the tech manufacturers are milking addictive personalities: torches, cameras, smartphones, pcs, games consoles, televisions etc. etc. They deliberately hold back some of the high end technology that they could put on a product at an earlier date until the market is saturated with the old, then they milk the market again with an upgrade. Addictive personalities are manna from heaven for them.



Sound like you'd like to have 70 or more torches.
Those whom don't care just don't care about how others spends their money!


----------



## NorthernStar (Jan 14, 2014)

froggyted said:


> Guys, seriously. Some of you should consider selling some of your flashlights and donating some money to charity. There are millions of people in the world who struggle to get a meal each day. Nobody needs more than a handful of flashlights, imho.



This is a forum dedicated for flashlight enthusiasts in case you have missed that! With such attitude,i wonder why you are here in the first place? I take this as a trollish provocative statements! 

Seriously you don´t need for example a computer, or a TV or a Coffe machine. I think you should sell these superfluous items and donate the money you receive to charity, and not moral preaching to others what they should do with their flashlights.


----------



## froggyted (Jan 14, 2014)

NorthernStar said:


> This is a forum dedicated for flashlight enthusiasts in case you have missed that! With such attitude,i wonder why you are here in the first place? I take this as a trollish provocative statements!
> 
> Seriously you don´t need for example a computer, or a TV or a Coffe machine. I think you should sell these superfluous items and donate the money you receive to charity, and not moral preaching to others what they should do with their flashlights.


.

So i am a troll because i have a difference of opinion to you? I thought the subject line invited opinion. So i am not a flashlight enthusiast because i only have a handful (literally) of flashlights, and have spent hours on this forum researching them? I beg to differ. And your comment re computer, television and coffee machine are not very relevant, because believe it or not i only have ONE of each of them.


----------



## TEEJ (Jan 14, 2014)

froggyted said:


> I am talking about some of the people on here who confess to having 20, 30 torches or more. One guy reckoned it could be as much as 70, some of them stored in boxes and probably never used after a day or two of being bought for the most part. No addiction is healthy, imo, it means you are no longer in control of your life. Obviously if you need your torches for work (or leisure) then you have plenty of justification for having them. Obviously it's good to have a high quality, high end tool that will perform reliably to do any job, that's why i'm on this forum in the first place. But when countless high end torches are lying unused on shelves, drawers and boxes, well that's consumerism got out of hand imo. All the tech manufacturers are milking addictive personalities: torches, cameras, smartphones, pcs, games consoles, televisions etc. etc. They deliberately hold back some of the high end technology that they could put on a product at an earlier date until the market is saturated with the old, then they milk the market again with an upgrade. Addictive personalities are manna from heaven for them.



For a collector, its like a stamp collection, etc...that's what makes them happy.

To say a person should not collect stamps because what they spent on stamps could have been used to feed the poor is about the same argument.

You could then apply it to ANY hobby...are you justified in spending money on something that makes you happy, even though you don't NEED it?

Should anyone have a painting? A persian rug? And so forth.


Its a nice thought that all humans would live on bare sustenance so that they would give away whatever they don't need to survive...and some are saintly enough to do that.

But asking a guy to not collect stamps and give the money he would have spent on them on charity might be harsh.


----------



## froggyted (Jan 14, 2014)

TEEJ said:


> For a collector, its like a stamp collection, etc...that's what makes them happy.
> 
> To say a person should not collect stamps because what they spent on stamps could have been used to feed the poor is about the same argument.
> 
> ...



Ok, i appreciate your points, and as i say we will all draw the demarcation lines differently. I was simply trying to point out that 30-70 torches probably represents £/$,000 outlay whilst many people in the world would probably give away the one torch they have for a meal. Stamps are of course bought for their artistic merits. Some may collect torches in the same way, but i subscribe to the view expressed by some in other threads that torches are primarily tools. Their aesthetic value is for me, and no doubt many other torch users, secondary. Don't get me wrong, i'm annoyed at getting some nicks on my new LD41, which i've only had since Christmas. I appreciate the aesthetics of all man-made items, including torches, but i wouldn't collect scores of them just to put in boxes and look at them. If they weren't being used they would be superfluous to requirements and i would sell/gift them. I appreciate that this is a flashlight enthusiast's forum and that not everyone will see things this way, it's just my opinion. I have found this forum very useful, but primarily to help me choose one or two torches based on their technical performance regarding output, run time, reliability, and user interface. I appreciate quality in everything. I can't stand technical gear letting me down: in an emergency it could threaten your life. An ex girlfriend and i once got soaked through from head to foot in the middle of open moorland with miles of walking left, and i swore i would never buy cheap so-called 'waterproofs' again. So i choose my torches, outdoor walking gear, car etc. very carefully. Spending a bit more on a quality product usually works out cheaper in the long run anyway. So yes, i too am a flashlight enthusiast, maybe just not a flashaholic. :thumbsup:


----------



## Capolini (Jan 14, 2014)

*GENTLEMEN, GENTLEMEN, GENTLEMEN!!!! I USE THAT TERM LOOSELY!!! LOL!!!!* :thinking:

I started this thread! The debate is getting a bit heated, controversial, opinionated,,,,,*GOOD JOB!*

I may have to bring the *BOSS IN, HE IS THE ULTIMATE MODERATOR,,,,,,,,,HIS NAME IS CAPO!

*






*P.S. I am getting the X10vn today and the TN32 Tomorrow!!! *:twothumbs


----------



## froggyted (Jan 14, 2014)

Capolini said:


> *GENTLEMEN, GENTLEMEN, GENTLEMEN!!!! I USE THAT TERM LOOSELY!!! LOL!!!!* :thinking:
> 
> I started this thread! The debate is getting a bit heated, controversial, opinionated,,,,,*GOOD JOB!*
> 
> ...



Ok, well in that case..... there's NO WAY i'm going to argue with that guy!!!


----------



## yoyoman (Jan 14, 2014)

Biscuit is listening and thinks she is smarter than all of us. She does have one question - can she get another Frisbee?


----------



## Redhat703 (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm not going to argue to anyone, but I'm just saying "Life is too short!".
Collecting flashlights and donating to charity are two different things. I collect flashlights (and other things) and also donate (money, stuffs) whenever I could. If someone's telling me that I should sell all my lights and donate that money to charity, that's not gonna happen
I have a good number of flashlights, but I'm still not crossing the line yet.
:welcome:


----------



## Capolini (Jan 14, 2014)

yoyoman said:


> Biscuit is listening and thinks she is smarter than all of us. She does have one question - can she get another Frisbee?


 Biscuit is right! Biscuit, Capo and Dogs in general are smarter than "US HUMANS"!!!


----------



## froggyted (Jan 14, 2014)

Here's my personal (and i emphasise, personal) opinion of what constitutes a decent light set-up, as an outdoor enthusiast: 

1) two powerful torches, e.g. 500 lumens+. These would serve my outdoor and power outage needs and also provide backup for each other. Of course, you could argue that you only really need one, but it's always good to have a backup in case of failure, and that way one torch can always sit in my rucsack without fear of getting caught out in the middle of nowhere and finding i've left it at home, whilst the other is at home in case of power outages. Also, from what i've been reading on some activist sites it's not impossible that, if the £ and $ crashes, there could be scenarios in the not too distant future involving civil disorder, states of national emergency, and possible extended power outages. One or two high end torches with long runtimes would be invaluable in such situations, particularly, imo, those running off readily available batteries. The LD41 combined with the Fenix AOD-M diffuser provides an excellent room light at 10 or 85 lumen settings.

2) a smaller torch to also live in the rucsack as emergency backup and to be utilised for camping.

3) another small torch for the car.

4) a headtorch for camping and/or repair work when both hands are needed.

So that's five torches. You could even get that down to four since Fenix, for example, do a very nice head rig to which you can attach up to two of their smaller torches, or alternatively a small torch such as Lenser P3 can be comfortably held in the mouth for hands-free situations. Some would add an EDC torch to the above list, but i don't carry one, although i have in the past used small fob lights. Normally i will be near the house or car or be wearing my rucksack if i need to grab a torch.

Now, what i actually HAVE at this time (not including small maglites which i will never use again due to poor light output and persistent beam failure) are 6 torches. Only one of these is really high-end, my recently acquired LD41, which i chose for hiking due to beam intensity, throw, and battery run time. I bought this to replace a Lenser MT7, which i lost, and it's the only reason i bought it. I also have an old Lenser Police Tech Focus, which was my first LED torch, and which was the brightest thing i'd seen at the time but which is now very low-tech (as are, imo, most Lenser torches) in comparison to the likes of the LD41, and so has been relegated to a house torch. In my car i have a Lenser P3. (Incidentally, i doubt whether i would ever buy Lenser torches again since, due to forums such as this, i am aware of better options. All three of the Lenser torches i've owned have picked up debris inside the lens due to lack of IPX8 waterproofing, and in addition i think that Lenser spec their torches, shall we say, disingenously.....). Also in the house there is a very cheap incandescent torch, and the only reason i have this at all is because it came as part of a car 'winter survival' pack that i bought for the other components, and was relegated to the house because the much smaller P3 did a far better job. This is really redundant because the Police Tech Focus is a superior torch but the incandescent is probably only worth about $2 anyway. Finally, i have two very low end headtorches, probably worth less than $10 combined, and the only reason i have two is because one was gifted to me recently by somebody who didn't realise i already had one.

Now, because i only have one high end torch (or two if you count the P3) i will be looking to buy two more: something along the lines of the Fenix LD12 as my backup hiking/camping torch and another high-end thrower. I like the look of the Sunwayman D40a and would have probably chosen this in preference to the LD41 if i'd known about it beforehand, although it has to be said that the latter is probably likely to be a more dependable torch due to the lack of an electronic switch interface. The moon mode on the D40a would outlast the very impressive 150 hour 10 lumen run on the LD41, although it's highly unlikely that the D40a would very often be in a state of high charge due to the very high draw of the turbo mode, and for this reason the Fenix is once again likely to be the more dependable torch. Incidentally, i'm happy enough with my two low-end headtorches, since they serve well for undemanding tasks such as jobs on the car or cooking in camping scenarios. If i ever felt the need to upgrade this i would be tempted just to buy the Fenix headband to accomodate the LD12. Beyond that, i have no need for additional flashlights, but that's just me i guess.


----------



## froggyted (Jan 14, 2014)

yoyoman said:


> Biscuit is listening and thinks she is smarter than all of us. She does have one question - can she get another Frisbee?



:thumbsup:


----------



## Fast LT1 (Jan 14, 2014)

froggyted said:


> Guys, seriously. Some of you should consider selling some of your flashlights and donating some money to charity. There are millions of people in the world who struggle to get a meal each day. Nobody needs more than a handful of flashlights, imho.



I think we might need to ban this guy.....!!!!!!!


----------



## froggyted (Jan 14, 2014)

Fast LT1 said:


> I think we might need to ban this guy.....!!!!!!!



In a Fascist state i would probably be executed.....


----------



## NorthernStar (Jan 14, 2014)

froggyted said:


> Here's my personal (and i emphasise, personal) opinion of what constitutes a decent light set-up, as an outdoor enthusiast:
> 
> 1) two powerful torches, e.g. 500 lumens+. These serve my outdoor and power outage needs and also provide backup for each other. Of course, you could argue that you only really need one, but it's always good to have a backup in case of failure, and that way one torch can always sit in my rucsack without fear of getting caught out in the middle of nowhere and finding i've left it at home, whilst the other is at home in case of power outages. Also, from what i've been reading on some activist sites it's not impossible that, if the £ and $ crashes, there could be scenarios in the not too distant future involving civil disorder, states of national emergency, and possible extended power outages. One or two high end torches with long runtimes would be invaluable in such situations, particularly, imo, those running off readily available batteries.
> 
> ...



Now you have told about your opinion of what constitutes a decent light set-up, and this is your thoughts and opinions.

Still you have not convinced me why those who owns more than a handful of flashlights should consider selling some and give the money to charity? I am not a wealthy person and i have worked hard to earn the money so that i could buy the flashlights i now own! I still find it a provocative statement from your side and moral preaching that we who have a large flashlight collection should start to sell our flashlights in order to donate the money to charity on a forum who is dedicated to flashlight enthusiasts and collectors.



Fast LT1 said:


> I think we might need to ban this guy.....!!!!!!!



+1 on this.


----------



## froggyted (Jan 14, 2014)

NorthernStar said:


> Now you have told about your opinion of what constitutes a decent light set-up, and this is your thoughts and opinions.
> 
> Still you have not convinced me why those who owns more than a handful of flashlights should consider selling some and give the money to charity? I am not a wealthy person and i have worked hard to earn the money so that i could buy the flashlights i now own! I still find it a provocative statement from your side and moral preaching that we who have a large flashlight collection should start to sell our flashlights in order to donate the money to charity on a forum who is dedicated to flashlight enthusiasts and collectors.



Well, it was only my opinion; since we do not actually live in a Fascist state you are of course free to do what you like with your money. Please bear in mind that although i may be very much in the minority on this forum there would be many on the outside of the bubble that would probably agree. Sorry that i obviously touched a raw nerve with some of you guys.....

Btw, in case you interpret post #170 as 'preaching': 1) i am not of a religious persuasion; 2) it was intended as a constructive offering in keeping with the subject of the thread.


----------



## dss_777 (Jan 14, 2014)

froggyted said:


> Here's my personal (and i emphasise, personal) opinion of what constitutes a decent light set-up, as an outdoor enthusiast:
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


----------



## yoyoman (Jan 14, 2014)

Given the title of the thread and his promise that he is looking to buy more lights, I think we can cut him some slack.


----------



## froggyted (Jan 14, 2014)

dss_777 said:


> froggyted said:
> 
> 
> > Here's my personal (and i emphasise, personal) opinion of what constitutes a decent light set-up, as an outdoor enthusiast:
> ...



I appreciate that my list is extravagant, and have acknowledged it in the text. As an absolute minimum you could make do with two flashlights (one as backup for the other). The guy in that very inspiring video really illustrates the point that many people have far less than we do. I am involved in a few activist sites and that video will be appearing on one soon, thanks.  You have a point that buying more goods helps to keep people in employment (although there are other factors such as large capitalist corporations employing people for peanuts to make extortionate profits), but that will not really help the millions that have already been displaced by the wars that are rife around the world, partly as a result of capitalist greed. It is these people that need charity, although in a perfect world it would not be necessary.


----------



## froggyted (Jan 14, 2014)

yoyoman said:


> Given the title of the thread and his promise that he is looking to buy more lights, I think we can cut him some slack.



Thanks.  Yes, i will probably buy two more lights, but that might be it for some while!!!! I love flashlights btw. I can remember getting a 3 D cell incandescent as a kid, my brother got a 2 D cell one the same year. I couldn't wait until it was dark and we could get out on the valley top to try them out. I thought my torch was magical, even though in effect it probably only through about 10 lumens out. There's something about having control over what the elements throw at you, be it darkness, bad weather (Gore-Tex) and the like. It says a lot that it's the only present i can remember of all the others i would have received that year.


----------



## dss_777 (Jan 14, 2014)

froggyted said:


> dss_777 said:
> 
> 
> > I appreciate that my list is extravagant, and have acknowledged it in the text. As an absolute minimum you could make do with two flashlights (one as backup for the other). The guy in that very inspiring video really illustrates the point that many people have far less than we do. I am involved in a few activist sites and that video will be appearing on one soon, thanks.  You have a point that buying more goods helps to keep people in employment (although there are other factors such as large capitalist corporations employing people for peanuts to make extortionate profits), but that will not really help the millions that have already been displaced by the wars that are rife around the world, partly as a result of capitalist greed. It is these people that need charity, although in a perfect world it would not be necessary.
> ...


----------



## froggyted (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re:*



dss_777 said:


> froggyted said:
> 
> 
> > FWIW, garment factory workers in Cambodia earn $80 a month. Really. How much was your Goretex jacket again?
> ...


----------



## Dimt (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re:*

We could all squat naked in whatever cave, hollow tree we can find and be happy that we have nothing or nothing more than others. Be self justified that everyone is equally poor. But keep watch! The guy in the other tree may find more grubs than you.
Or we can strive to improve our life knowing some will be more or less successful than our self.


----------



## Capolini (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re:*

You guys can reprimand me if you want,,,I am the "OP"!!!

Briefly,,,,,I am honest, direct and can admit that I have an addictive personality,,,,,,I will spare the details in regards to how I acquired these traits!! :thinking:

I made a promise to myself and my girlfriend that I will not buy anymore torches for Three[3] months, which will be April 16th or when I get a Job!!! :mecry::mecry::mecry: Sounds like a drunk on the wagon!!! :shakehead

I have been collecting for almost 14 months,,,,,,,,I have 27 or 28 torches,,I stopped counting on my First Falshaholic anniv. which was on 11.24.2013!!

I got the X10vn on Tuesday and the TN32 is "Out for delivery" as we speak! :rock::thumbsup:

A lot of stress[ that I chose to put on myself] because of what seems to be very inconsistent USPS deliveries!! Both torches were diverted to wrong Cities and were[are] a few days late!!

It would be remiss if I didn't post a picture of the fine gentlemen who is RESPONSIBLE for turning me into a FLASHAHOLIC!!!! He is a fine gentlemen, loved by all and is a great tool for attracting woman!!!


----------



## TEEJ (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re:*

I might have missed why dogs are relevant to how many flashlights are excessive, and simply feel that the answer is subjective. Its not the same answer for everyone, and should not be. It starts to be akin to a discussion of what's the best flavor of ice cream.



As for the haves and have nots, and if those with more should be allowed to HAVE more, or, if everyone is entitled to exactly the same thing regardless of birth and luck, job skills/opportunity, etc...that seems to be a different topic.

Is it FAIR that some are born to poverty and a lack of opportunity, and others are born to wealth and abundant resources? Nope, not at all.


How many people would work as hard as they do if, no matter how much they did, they'd only get exactly the same rewards for their efforts?

Most humans seem to pace themselves and work in the most efficient/energy conservative fashion possible. They will invent ways to conserve their energy, etc. 


If there's a crew that is told that they'll get paid for the full 8 hours for the day even if they finish the work early, they might knock out the work in 5-6 hours and leave.

If you tell the same crew for the exact same work that they have to finish by the end of the shift, or, that they only get paid for the hours they work...the job is done in one shift.

If you tell them they have 12 hours to finish the same work, they take 12 hours.

The work expands to fill the time available to do it.


Conversely, there are people on Welfare who make the same money staying at home and watching TV than they would going out and getting a job flipping burgers, etc....so, there's no motivation for most of them to flip burgers, its easier to watch TV than to inquire all day as to the status of a stream of customers' desire for fries with their burger.

SOME WILL decide to flip burgers instead of watching TV, and WILL plan on working their way up/developing an eventual resume of job experience that can EVENTUALLY lead to a better job, and MORE money than staying home and watching TV would provide.


The same for life in general. If you provide motivation to do extra work, people might do extra work, as they can see a reward for their efforts.

Everyone's idea of what that reward should be will also be different.

One person might want to save enough to travel the world, another wants a sports car or SUV or a fur coat, and - strangely, some might want a lot of flashlights.


Take away a person's hope and motivation, and you get a couch potato. Why bother? If you get the same for laying on the couch, why get OFF the couch?


So, when you talk about capitalism as if its a bad thing, ignoring that its essentially the driving force behind all human motivation....whether its a tribesman herding more goats than he used to, a farmer tilling more land than he used to, or a salesman taking on more accounts than he used to, or, a company maximizing profits to its investors...its the same basic driving force.


Now, if the tribesman is born to an arid rocky landscape bordered by others' lands, and has no resources or family to help him, he's definitely at a real disadvantage compared to say a guy born into the Rockefeller family with resources galore.


Now, lets say you worked hard, and made a fortune herding goats. You bought out the surrounding goat herders and now have a monopoly on goat products in your tribal land. The OTHER families that used to herd your goats are now jobless, but, perhaps have whatever money they agreed to take to sell their herds and lands.


Were you greedy, or, a good business man?

Are you expected to now support the entire tribe, and not make any more money than they do, share all the profits equally with the owner of the company making the same as the apprentice goat dung harvestor?


If so, WOULD you have built your business up?


So, sure, the world is unfair...its random as to where you're born...and the have nots want what the have's have....as its better to HAVE than to have NOT.


When global climate change reverses the Gulf Stream's direction and route one day, and your Sahara grain farming business is doing better than the Kansas desert farming businesses...and people in Kansas are living in a dry frozen landscape that can't support crops and you are in the Sahara's lush green paradise, then you can laugh at the greedy Kansas farmers who didn't send their money to the starving Sahara desert people back when the world was different.


This has happened over and over again...the world climate and economy/goods in demand shifts, and what WAS a world power finds itself a third world power, and visa versa. 


Its just the way it works. 


So robbing a man of his _raison d'être_ is not fair either, and, it can stall all progress for humanity if taken too far.


----------



## Capolini (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re:*



TEEJ said:


> I might have missed why dogs are relevant to how many flashlights are excessive, and simply feel that the answer is subjective. Its not the same answer for everyone, and should not be. It starts to be akin to a discussion of what's the best flavor of ice cream.



Sir, do you have a sense of humor???!!! I was joking that Capo is responsible as a means to justify it! 

In a sense I would not have even heard of this forum or bought any torches if I did not have him!! Huskies need exercise,,,,,,,day and NIGHT!!


----------



## TEEJ (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re:*



Capolini said:


> Sir, do you have a sense of humor???!!! I was joking that Capo is responsible as a means to justify it!
> 
> In a sense I would not have even heard of this forum or bought any torches if I did not have him!! Huskies need exercise,,,,,,,day and NIGHT!!



LOL


That _IS_ my sense of humor!


----------



## Capolini (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re:*



TEEJ said:


> I might have missed why dogs are relevant to how many flashlights are excessive, and simply feel that the answer is subjective. Its not the same answer for everyone, and should not be. It starts to be akin to a discussion of what's the best flavor of ice cream.
> 
> *******************************************************************
> 
> ...


----------



## Capolini (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re:*

I don't own any goats,,my boss[don't have one!] didn't tell me I could leave early if I get the quota done,all I know is I love PBI and the "Throw" that it delivers,,,,,,,,,,more, more and more,,,,,,,,The TK61vn has been measured by a member at 622Kcd which is 1724 yards/1577m/.98 miles of THROW!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::twothumbs:twothumbs

Mine will be in the same ballpark!!!!!! The disease of MORE, MORE, MORE,,,,,,,what a wonderful thing!! lol! :shakehead:shakehead


----------



## jmpaul320 (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re:*

how much is too much?

I spent around 5000$+ the first year (2012) and had around 80 lights

in 2013 i spent around $1200-1500 of my own cash and sold nearly half my collection to finance newer lights.

Too much? I dont know ... I never went into debt over flashlights, and another member on here shado - (i think) spent like 30,000 in his first 6 months


----------



## yoyoman (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re:*

I think I may have crossed the line in one particular area. I really like sub-AAA lights. 10180 and 10280 lights fascinate me. The engineering, the output and size really interest me. I like to clip them everywhere and I enjoy using them. When the DQG Spy (horrible name) came out, I bought one. I thought I would contribute to the discussion by posting a picture of the DQG Spy with my other sub-AAA lights to show how tiny this light is. I gathered them and took a family picture. After posting the picture, I realized that I forgot one. Whoops! If a new sub-AAA light comes out, I'll buy it and use it. But perhaps, I've crossed the line. (Full disclosure: I don't fund my flashaholism with debt and I don't steal the rent/food money either.) I have a stressful job and work long hours. When I come home, I connect with my family and then grab some lights and the pooch and go out to relax. The best advice I've found is from npb - Buy it, use it and love it. I've not only used this wisdom in my flashlight purchases, but I used it with my wife when she was shopping for a new handbag. Saved hours of shopping and my wife was very happy. She uses that handbag everyday and gets a lot of satisfaction from it. Kind of rambling now, but the point is life is short and you are better off enjoying it then worrying if you have too many lights. (Second full disclosure: I also give significant money to charities that I believe in. Because too much self gratification isn't good either.)


----------



## Capolini (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re:*



jmpaul320 said:


> how much is too much?
> 
> I spent around 5000$+ the first year (2012) and had around 80 lights
> 
> ...



I spent $3000[a lot to me!] the first 15 months,seems like I am an amateur compared to Shado!! $30,000.,,,,,,,THAT IS INSANE!! LOL!! He must make a lot of money!


----------



## JedSmith (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re:*

TEEJ: "As this is a voyage of discovery, its a lot like dating.

You check her out, if she seems interesting, you see what might develop."

I could make a joke about turning her on - - - but that's just too easy


----------



## JedSmith (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re:*

As to the question of "Too Much ?" . . . too much in terms of what ? Too much in terms of money, space to put them, etc etc ? It all depends on the individual and their own circumstances and preferences. 

Some people are shopaholics, however. They go out and buy something and then once they have it, never spend more than 5 minutes with it again. Then they're off to the next 'thing they gotta have'. So there's never any real pleasure or satisfaction from their purchases. Maybe in a consumer society there are a lot of people like that. There's also people who like 'the hunt'. They like to research what they might want next and compare it to other options. Once they get it . . . meh, its on to the next hunt which is what they really enjoy. If like that, why not sell some of the stuff you've had for a designated time that you no longer are thrilled about. And if its the hunt you like, why not buy less expensive lights ? (if the total money you have in them is of concern to you). The hunt for the cheaper/& maybe more cost effective item - is still 'the hunt' if that's what you actually enjoy.
I also like knives & firearms. But, I don't buy new ones very often now. I found what I like in various types of these items for particular applications. I like to read about what's happening in those industries, but like what I have and am satisfied with them.


----------



## ven (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re:*

Too much:thinking: well i am running out of space,i use some of my draws in the house and they have to be placed on top(piled up) to fit in,i am getting limited and may need to find a larger place to store the ones i am not using.Obv some are in work,some around house,my little one has his own torch draw with around 10 lights.......maybe more.

What my plans are,gift some of my lensers to my lad(4yr old) as he loves them,then replace with vinh lights over the coming future...........sounds a pretty good plan to me:twothumbs win win as they say.Plus Callum(lad) loves the zoom(along with modes) but zooms entertain him more so even more reason.

So could argue 5-10 is adequate,10-20 a little hobby,30-50 the addiction is starting to bite and more than likely a member of CPF then 50-100 there is no going back,full blown flasholism,only way is either therapy or acupuncture :laughing: 100+ lights then its a huge part of a hobby/addiction in life and could have potential consequences with the wife,bank manager and storage.........no specific order.

Disclaimer- By no means am i 100% serous with above comments if offends any members.................just 99%

Do like the thread though,true answer is really "the light is in the beholder" only you know:thumbsup:


----------



## callmaster (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re:*

I don't collect the lights I have, I use em. They're not placed on shelves being admired for their beauty and what not. I bought lights heavily years ago and I've been using them pretty heavily. I feel I have to upgrade some lights this year and I'm doing that but you won't find me sitting on 50-100 lights. That's just not me but each to his own of course


----------



## ven (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re:*



callmaster said:


> I don't collect the lights I have, I use em. They're not placed on shelves being admired for their beauty and what not. I bought lights heavily years ago and I've been using them pretty heavily. I feel I have to upgrade some lights this year and I'm doing that but you won't find me sitting on 50-100 lights. That's just not me but each to his own of course



I use or have in use around 5 lights,the rest are just for fun,also when i start going camping(UK weather dependent) the BIG boys will come into play more.
But yes,i cant use all my lights at once,most are stored but still used here and there,just fun though with son,no work use.Regularly(at least twice a week) all come out to play,me and Cal lighting up things so none are sort of in storage for weeks/months.......thats my personal light/use.

I am now being asked as i type to "daddy lets play torches" perfect timing for what i was saying :laughing: back in a few .............


----------



## Capolini (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re:*



callmaster said:


> I don't collect the lights I have, I use em. They're not placed on shelves being admired for their beauty and what not. I bought lights heavily years ago and I've been using them pretty heavily. I feel I have to upgrade some lights this year and I'm doing that but you won't find me sitting on 50-100 lights. That's just not me but each to his own of course



I agree with your concept!! I also USE my lights and have no desire to just collect them!. :thumbsup:

I actually have a chart set up[mentioned this before] so my lights can all be used!! I have the date/torch/trail on my chart!! :shakehead

I am at the point where there is not enough nights to use my favorite "main" torch!! I always bring a back up and have plenty of EDC's that I also rotate[in my mind, not as many of these!!]

If I am going to spend money on them I do not want them sitting around and gathering dust! My Siberian is 3 years old. I hope to have many,many more years of walking him[about 7 miles/day], which keeps me in shape and is enjoyable!

Tonights lineup will be the TN32 with TK35 as back up. Tomorrow will be K40vn and X10vn as back up!! The X10 will actually get 30 minutes use tomorrow because it is on one of my longer mini hikes!! After that I would have to look at my chart!! lol!!


----------



## fyrstormer (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re:*

This thread is so far off-track I can't even see the railroad anymore.


----------



## Capolini (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re:*



fyrstormer said:


> This thread is so far off-track I can't even see the railroad anymore.



Maybe you need to buy a flashlight to see the railroad!!!lol!!!!


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re:*



Capolini said:


> I don't own any goats,,my boss[don't have one!] didn't tell me I could leave early if I get the quota done,all I know is I love PBI and the "Throw" that it delivers,,,,,,,,,,more, more and more,,,,,,,,The TK61vn has been measured by a member at 622Kcd which is 1724 yards/1577m/.98 miles of THROW!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::twothumbs:twothumbs
> 
> Mine will be in the same ballpark!!!!!! The disease of MORE, MORE, MORE,,,,,,,what a wonderful thing!! lol! :shakehead:shakehead



^^That probably explains why I am having a little difficulty selling my 1.5 year old Sunwayman T20 CS, which is listed over at cpfmarketplace now. If you go back to mid-2012, its advertised 670L OTF high(on 1-18650) was among the top tier in brightness, with only 1 or 2 lights brighter, and not by much. So, even though that light has less than 1 hours total run time, because I treat my collection as a _collection_, which means I try and take very good care of them and not use them excessively, I still cant seem to draw interest in it because it is no longer among the top tier in brightness among 1-18650 lights. So the more, more, more(brightness) has haunted my sales attempt of this light, even though I am asking near half its original price. However, to be fair, its only been listed for 2-3 days. 

^^That last paragraph brings me to your original thread question: "When is too much too much"? Well, too much became a reality for me once I hit about 14 lights just over a year ago. It took me about 14 months to buy over 17 lights. I also sold/replaced a few of them in that time when I realized I had bought a light or two that had a tint I didnt like, and I'd sell them at cpf marketplace almost immediately, and re-buy a more neutral version(see: Eagletac D25C Ti and D25A Ti at same time). So at the end I had about 14 lights. I then realized that, for me, it was becoming too much, and due to the current economy and economic reality of my situation at the time, spending $30-$100-$129-$189 for yet another flashlight wasnt smart anymore. Another reality is, that when I collect things, I try and take as good a care of them as I can, which means I dont use them, aside from the one that had become my EDC light(Jetbeam BC-10 - then Zebralight SC52). 

The other lights in my collection would only get occasional use when I'd bring one outside for 5 minutes to shine it at the trees in the distance for 30 seconds just to check it out, then bring it back inside to be put back in a box. That was when I was still a smoker, going outside every 45 minutes to smoke a cig. But then in Aug 2012 I quit smoking.... That greatly reduced the time I'd spend checking out my 'other' lights, aside from my always-in-pocket EDC light. So it got to the point that I havent used some lights in my collection, even for a few seconds in over a year! Thats also because I moved from the dark, rural southeastern PA house, and into a brightly lit suburban home where there are street lights outside. 

So now I am actually trying to thin out my collection of barely used lights that have been sitting in boxes wrapped in paper towels or in their well maintained original boxes(I kept all their boxes and extra accessories). I still see new lights that look cool, but I am not buying any for now.


----------



## Capolini (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re:*



HighlanderNorth said:


> ^^That probably explains why I am having a little difficulty selling my 1.5 year old Sunwayman T20 CS, which is listed over at cpfmarketplace now. If you go back to mid-2012, its advertised 670L OTF high(on 1-18650) was among the top tier in brightness, with only 1 or 2 lights brighter, and not by much. So, even though that light has less than 1 hours total run time, because I treat my collection as a _collection_, which means I try and take very good care of them and not use them excessively, I still cant seem to draw interest in it because it is no longer among the top tier in brightness among 1-18650 lights. So the more, more, more(brightness) has haunted my sales attempt of this light, even though I am asking near half its original price. However, to be fair, its only been listed for 2-3 days.
> 
> ^^That last paragraph brings me to your original thread question: "When is too much too much"? Well, too much became a reality for me once I hit about 14 lights just over a year ago. It took me about 14 months to buy over 17 lights. I also sold/replaced a few of them in that time when I realized I had bought a light or two that had a tint I didnt like, and I'd sell them at cpf marketplace almost immediately, and re-buy a more neutral version(see: Eagletac D25C Ti and D25A Ti at same time). So at the end I had about 14 lights. I then realized that, for me, it was becoming too much, and due to the current economy and economic reality of my situation at the time, spending $30-$100-$129-$189 for yet another flashlight wasnt smart anymore. Another reality is, that when I collect things, I try and take as good a care of them as I can, which means I dont use them, aside from the one that had become my EDC light(Jetbeam BC-10 - then Zebralight SC52).
> 
> ...


So where is this suburban home?

Good for you that you stopped smoking!! I stopped 16 years ago.

Hey, now that you stopped smoking you need to get a Siberian Husky like me so your lights get used every night!! I only have to drive a few miles to hiking trials, isolated farm areas and dirt roads! I walk him around 7 miles total a day,,4 of which are at night!


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 27, 2014)

Too much is when you suddenly realize you literally have enough lights to last 4 Lifetimes.


----------



## JedSmith (Feb 28, 2014)

HighlanderNorth - well, I've known people who went a little extreme (as they would individually define 'extreme' for themselves) after quitting smoking. Lots of people eat a lot or do other things intensely for awhile. As you know, smoking is an expensive habit in both money & health. But people end up far ahead after quitting, even considering the immediate adjustment period activities. Congratulations for kicking a habit that is very tough for people to let go of.


----------

